# Sfida all'OK corral



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

Non ho mai usato questo termine e non l'ho neanche mai ben capito.
Mi pare singolare che in una situazione in cui vi è una vittima si trovi un termine dispregiativo per quest'ultima.
Evidentemente deriva da una cultura (che io sento superata e che forse non lo è) che considera il tradimento un'umiliazione procurata a chi lo subisce, una vergogna sociale, specialmente per un uomo che si sarebbe dimostrato incapace di tenere al sicuro una sua proprietà, la donna, e che ha messo così in pericolo i suoi beni che potrebbero così finire a un figlio non suo (il termine bastardo è un altro che non uso mai, neppure per i cani).
Mi risulta che in alcune regioni venga usato, per estensione, per denigrare una persona considerata livorosa e meschina.
Poi con il tempo si è applicato il termine anche alla donna e usato sempre in senso di disprezzo come chi "non è stata capace di tenersi un uomo" prevalentemente da uomini o da donne che, per evitare di correre il rischio di essere così definite, hanno sempre e solo ricoperto il ruolo d'amante.
Io credo che almeno qui questo termine non dovrebbe essere usato, per rispetto di chi vive (o ha vissuto) una situazione dolorosa e per dimostrare le capacità di affrontare ogni situazione con il rispetto dovuto a tutti, sia vittime, sia responsabili di creare vittime.

Per quanto mi riguarda, da tradita, non mi riconosco nel termine cornuta e non mi sento umiliata dall'essere stata tradita. Chi ha fatto cose umilianti, per lui, è chi mi ha tradita.
Quindi prevengo chi voglia sghignazzare e insultarmi usando quel termine di risparmiarsi la fatica.


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2010)

l'ho sempre trovato un termine incivile e assurdo proprio nel voler colpire chi subisce l'azione riprovevole.
è di una volgarità inammissibile


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Bisognerebbe farlo leggere all'ex amministratore di Tradimento questo 3d, mi diede della "*cornuta*" a chiare lettere, davanti a tutti/e. 

Un "Poveraccio", questo e'.


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho sempre trovato un termine incivile e assurdo proprio nel voler colpire chi subisce l'azione riprovevole.
> è di una volgarità inammissibile


 Però agli arbitri bisogna dirlo! :carneval:


----------



## Micia (5 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho sempre trovato un termine incivile e assurdo proprio nel voler colpire chi subisce l'azione riprovevole.
> è di una volgarità inammissibile



anche io . e capisco e approvo tutto cio che ha scritto persa.

ps. la richiesta per oscuro che ho fatto l'avrei comunque de-contestualizzata. amoremio mi ha incuriosito.

prendetevela con lei 
ovvio che sto scherzando.


----------



## Micia (5 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però agli arbitri bisogna dirlo! :carneval:


si. ( benchè non sia una sportiva )

perchè so che dirlo ad un uomo stronzo colpisce il suo orgoglio.

se lo dovessero dire a me ne  rido. 
e non perchè non mi abbia tradito, ma perchè lo trovo cosi stupido come insulto che non mi fa nè caldo nè freddo.davvero.


----------



## Micia (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe farlo leggere all'ex amministratore di Tradimento questo 3d, mi diede della "*cornuta*" a chiare lettere, davanti a tutti/e.
> 
> Un "Poveraccio", questo e'.



hahah..povera:rotfl:

mari..non rido di te, ma della faccia che hai messoquesta.


----------



## Micia (5 Agosto 2010)

sai ora che ci penso..in macchina lo uso spesso.

è liberatorio verso chi guida di emme.

è la lettera C che libera.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2010)

Non e' nella mia lista delle offese... mi piace essere creativa nell'offendere:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2010)

ma è l'unica offesa che colpisce la vittima ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> sai ora che ci penso..in macchina lo uso spesso.
> 
> è liberatorio verso chi guida di emme.
> 
> è la lettera C che libera.


Io no.
Dovresti sentirmi quando mi arrabbio in auto ...mi faccio ridere da sola... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Tutto cominciò a Creta. la regina Pasifae,moglie di Minosse,disse al marito che del sesso non le importava proprio niente.
Senonchè Venere,dea dell'amore,offesa,decisa di vendicarsi.
Tramutò pasifae in una ninfomane scatenata.

Il re Minosse non sapeva più cosa fare,senonchè decise di confinare la moglie in una zona sperduta dell'isola di Creta e le mise accanto solo persone di sesso femminile.
Ma quall'isolamento risultò inutleasifae s'innamorò di un toro che pascolava in quei paraggi.

Al toro,comunque piacevano solo le vacche,cosicchè la ragina si fece costruire da Dedalo (il famoso Dedalo) una staua a forma di vacca e ci si mise dentro.
(Per saperne di + si consiglia di visitare il Palazzo Té di Mantova e d chiedere del dipinto di Giulio Romano,o di consultare il terzo capitolo della Biblioteca di Apollodoro).

Dal loro rapporto mostruoso naque il Minotauro.

Lo scandalo fu enorme. I cretesi per prendere in giro Minosse,e ricordargli che era stato tradito anche con un toro,ogni volta che lo vedevano passare per le strade gli facevano il segno delle corna,che da quel giorno divenne il simbolo stesso del tradimento.
°__°
Fonti:
"le donne sono diverse" di Luciano De Crescenzo,pagg. 67-68


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è l'unica offesa che colpisce la vittima ?


 Ci ho pensato, ma, a parte la guerra, non mi viene in mente.


----------



## Micia (5 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è l'unica offesa che colpisce la vittima ?


come vittima non mi offende.

anzi, l'ho considerata una liberazione.

mi avrebbe offeso altro.


----------



## Micia (5 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io no.
> Dovresti sentirmi quando mi arrabbio in auto ...mi faccio ridere da sola... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



non ho difficoltà a immaginarti..con quella voce cosi suadente e maggica
uccidi.:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe farlo leggere all'ex amministratore di Tradimento questo 3d, mi diede della "*cornuta*" a chiare lettere, davanti a tutti/e.
> 
> Un "Poveraccio", questo e'.


Ma chi se ne frega di te?
Tu appartieni agli utenti di serie b no?
Forse Persa ha aperto sto 3d, perchè qualcuno ha osato usare sto termine contro di lei no? 

Del resto Marì:
Se ti perdi, tuo banno, no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non ho difficoltà a immaginarti..con quella voce cosi suadente e maggica
> uccidi.:mrgreen:


 Faccio ridere perché spiego: "Ma guarda che non si può sorpassare così" ...cose del genere... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega di te?
> *Tu appartieni agli utenti di serie b no?*
> Forse Persa ha aperto sto 3d, perchè qualcuno ha osato usare sto termine contro di lei no?
> 
> ...


questi botta e risposta sibillini e sarcastici sono sciocchi e inutili.
tutti sono determinanti (importanti, forse è meglio)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega di te?
> Tu appartieni agli utenti di serie b no?
> *Forse Persa ha aperto sto 3d, perchè qualcuno ha osato usare sto termine contro di lei no? *
> 
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> I* casi umani sono questi, che ti piaccia o meno:*
> *1) Cornuta che perdona e ricostruisce.*
> *2) Cornuta che rende la pariglia.*
> *3) Cornuta che si separa.*
> ...


.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> questi botta e risposta sibillini e sarcastici sono sciocchi e inutili.
> tutti sono determinanti (importanti, forse è meglio)


Lasciami sfogare un po' anche a me.
Fai presto a parlare tu, che non sei stata una delle vittime del tiro al piccione. Certo che sono sciocchi e inutili. Nessuno lo nega.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> .


E allora?
E ALLORA?
Ma sai che sto post è stato votato con il verde?
Sai che sto post mi ha fruttato perfino un mp di approvazione?
Ti piacerebbe sapere da chi eh? EHHHHHHHHHHHH?
Ho usato un'espressione generale.
Mica è colpa mia se nella vita ti sono successe certe cose eh?

Visto Minerva....che anche sta volta l'ho stanata?
Visto COME MAI lei ha aperto questo 3d?

Visto?

Allora chi è che cerca sempre sistematicamente di inviare la bega?

Persa tira fuori dove io direttamente o per interposta persona ti ho detto certe cose. Eh?

Visto?
La storia di non fare agli altri?

E per la storia dei boomerang, pensaci bene.


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora?
> E ALLORA?
> Ma sai che sto post è stato votato con il verde?
> Sai che sto post mi ha fruttato perfino un mp di approvazione?
> ...


 ma perchè fai il perseguitato? 
sei stato votato per quel post? bene!! 
A persa quel post ha fatto venire in mente una discussione in merito alla linguistica, all' 'espressione generale'?
ti ferisce, eh?
ti dispiace non averci pensato per primo, ammettilo.... 
Eh, pincy, ma mica puoi sempre brillare tu nel firmamento, lascia un pochino di spazio agli altri, su, non essere ingordo!!! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma perchè fai il perseguitato?
> sei stato votato per quel post? bene!!
> A persa quel post ha fatto venire in mente una discussione in merito alla linguistica, all' 'espressione generale'?
> ti ferisce, eh?
> ...


ma...ma...ma...ma...anche tu...mi dai dell'ingordo...
Certo è come dici tu, vero, sai non mi sono ancora reso conto che Fedi non può più farmi male, un tempo per questo post, avrei rimediato una settimana di ban....capisci?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma...ma...ma...ma...anche tu...mi dai dell'ingordo...
> Certo è come dici tu, vero, sai non mi sono ancora reso conto che Fedi non può più farmi male, un tempo per questo post, avrei rimediato una settimana di ban....capisci?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


eh, ti capisco, ti capisco!!! 
E mi rendo conto che sapere di non poter essere perseguitato più da fedi comporti la ricerca di una persecuzione da parte di persa, capisco!!! 
ma non temere, passera, comprendi?
su, su, non agitarti, passerà e troverai un altro modo per brillare, sul serio, fidati, capisci?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora?
> E ALLORA?
> Ma sai che sto post è stato votato con il verde?
> Sai che sto post mi ha fruttato perfino un mp di approvazione?
> ...


 E allora?
Allora tu usi un termine volgare e offensivo fuori luogo ovungue, ma decisamente fuori posto qui.
Invece di cadere nella trappola della polemica apro un altro thread per verificare se anche altri trovano fuori luogo l'uso del termine in questo forum.
Tutto qui.
A me personalmente, l'ho già scritto, non importa nulla di essere qualificata cornuta e tu lo stai facendo ora (convinto di farlo in modo intelligente e sottile), perché l'opinione di chi usa denigrare gli altri e in particolare le vittime non mi interessa per nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> eh, ti capisco, ti capisco!!!
> E mi rendo conto che sapere di non poter essere perseguitato più da fedi comporti la ricerca di una persecuzione da parte di persa, capisco!!!
> ma non temere, passera, comprendi?
> su, su, non agitarti, passerà e troverai un altro modo per brillare, sul serio, fidati, capisci?


Si si, capisco, anche perchè mi devo fermare, sennò si rovina il 3d di Giuma! Grazie Grande, che mi fai capire le cose...
é che sono testone e non ci arrivo...non sono franco trentalance io, sono solo Pincy mezza lancia spuntata!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si, capisco, anche perchè mi devo fermare, sennò si rovina il 3d di Giuma! Grazie Grande, che mi fai capire le cose...
> é che sono testone e non ci arrivo...non sono franco trentalance io, sono solo Pincy mezza lancia spuntata!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 L'ho visto di persona: è bassetto.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E allora?
> Allora tu usi un termine volgare e offensivo fuori luogo ovungue, ma decisamente fuori posto qui.
> Invece di cadere nella trappola della polemica apro un altro thread per verificare se anche altri trovano fuori luogo l'uso del termine in questo forum.
> Tutto qui.
> A me personalmente, l'ho già scritto, non importa nulla di essere qualificata cornuta e tu lo stai facendo ora (convinto di farlo in modo intelligente e sottile), perché l'opinione di chi usa denigrare gli altri e in particolare le vittime non mi interessa per nulla.


Traditore pezzo di merda invece ci sta eh?
Questo non è il portale della fedeltà, ma dell'infedeltà...
Capisci?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Traditore pezzo di merda invece ci sta eh?
> Questo non è il portale della fedeltà, ma dell'infedeltà...
> Capisci?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Mi spiace questo è il portale del tradimento.
Tu vuoi farlo diventare il portale dell'infedeltà e non mi è ancora chiara la ragione.


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

In effetti è curioso come ci si diverta ad insultare con epiteti assurdi.
COrnuto è solo uno di questi.
Ci sono anche demente, ad esempio.
O orbo.
che non sono affatto caratteri denigratori, ma bensìì dovrebbero essere punti in più sul cartellino del merito, visto che si continua ad essere pacati, dolci, in gamba (a seconda dei casi e delle persone) nonostante tali problematiche.


----------



## Grande82 (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Traditore pezzo di merda invece ci sta eh?
> Questo non è il portale della fedeltà, ma dell'infedeltà...
> Capisci?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 CHi ha detto traditore pezzo di merda?  a parte te ovviamente qui


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho visto di persona: è bassetto.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNB67b1LtQ8


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> CHi ha detto traditore pezzo di merda?  a parte te ovviamente qui


Beh qualcuno lo è e gli è stato anche detto. Non direttamente, ma al tradito.
Del resto se si vuole non solo sostenere Giuma nelle decisioni che riterrà opportuno pendere, ma convincerla che ha un marito "da tenere da conto" definire come un uomo sgradevole e un cattivo marito uno che si comporta in quel modo, viene *giudicato* (dal conte) disdicevole.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> CHi ha detto traditore pezzo di merda?  a parte te ovviamente qui


Sapessi...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh qualcuno lo è  egli è stato anche detto. Non direttamente, ma al tradito.
> Del resto se si vuole non solo sostenere Giuma nelle decisioni che riterrà opportuno pendere, ma convincerla che ha un marito "da tenere da conto" definire come un uomo sgradevole e un cattivo marito uno che si comporta in quel modo, viene *giudicato* (dal conte) disdicevole.


Ecco esplicata la solita tecnica di Persa per denigrami.
Persa cambia armi, hai mai pensato che forse tu sei capitata nel posto sbagliato?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco esplicata la solita tecnica di Persa per denigrami.
> Persa cambia armi, *hai mai pensato che forse tu sei capitata nel posto sbagliato?*:carneval::carneval::carneval:


E tu ci hai mai pensato? Perche' lei c'e' da prima di te, se proprio dobbiamo mettere i puntini sulle I

Ma veramente da adulti bisogna comportarsi cosi'?

Mi pare che Persa ti abbia ignorato in tutti i post in cui tu e altri ne avete detto peste e corna, perche' non provi a fare lo stesso?


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

*uora uora sono rietrata ...*



miciolidia ha detto:


> hahah..povera:rotfl:
> 
> mari..non rido di te, ma della faccia che hai messoquesta.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' nella mia lista delle offese... mi piace essere creativa nell'offendere:carneval:


Scusate, non voglio offendere o litigare ... a voi questa parola non colpisce molto forse, perche' li avate rivestiti entrambi i ruoli, forse sta li la differenza.


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è l'unica offesa che colpisce la vittima ?



... e' una domanda? ... o e' una affermazione.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusate, non voglio offendere o litigare ... a voi questa parola non colpisce molto forse, perche' li avate rivestiti entrambi i ruoli, forse sta li la differenza.


Non lo so, ma non credo... se uno e' coglione per esempio e' un problema/colpa sua... ma urlare cornuto che colpa ha? E' un modo d'offendere un po' inutile, questo da tradita e da traditrice... non so  se si capisce.


----------



## Anna A (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusate, non voglio offendere o litigare ... a voi questa parola non colpisce molto forse, perche' li avate rivestiti entrambi i ruoli, forse sta li la differenza.


bè, dopo la SILURATA  che si è preso fedifrago nel forum, logico che si scagli dando agli altri dei cornuti :rotfl:

ahi ahi ahi che dolor  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, dopo la SILURATA  che si è preso fedifrago nel forum, logico che si scagli dando agli altri dei cornuti :rotfl:
> 
> ahi ahi ahi che dolor  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Intanto Anna solo Minerva di disgusto' e gli diede contro, gli/le altri/e non fiatarono 

Anzi ... c'e' chi sta in attesa di un suo ritorno ... cose da pazzi  non e' il vocabolo che offende ma bensi' la persona/nick che lo pronuncia/scrive


----------



## Anna A (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Intanto Anna solo Minerva di disgusto' e gli diede contro, gli/le altri/e non fiatarono
> 
> Anzi ... c'e' chi sta in attesa di un suo ritorno ... cose da pazzi  non e' il vocabolo che offende ma bensi' la persona/nick che lo pronuncia/scrive


ma cosa vuoi, meglio usare un po' di com-passione anche per lui.. adesso gli resta solo il pony. la stella e la pistola (di plastica..) le ha rubate un bambino vestito da cow boy :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe farlo leggere all'ex amministratore di Tradimento questo 3d, mi diede della "*cornuta*" a chiare lettere, davanti a tutti/e.
> 
> Un "Poveraccio", questo e'.




A: 05/08/2010 15:50 ... ma grazie! Molto gentile :umile: :bacio:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

*Il conte e Persa*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvXS3a4HK9o&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2010)

*Conte e la sua cricca...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVNPzbf8BtM&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvXS3a4HK9o&feature=related


* Stai attento Pinceton, stai molto attento   :rotfl:*​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHO_jv2m3XY


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Su questo*

No ragazzi su questo son in disaccordo....!Per me l'utente più "VOLGARISSIMO":rotflIù TAMARRO,PIù GREZZO,PIù INSULSO,PIù RACCAPRICCIANTE E IL DOTT.ALEX!!Ne ho lette di oscenità ....a dir il ver ne ho scritte pure....ma Eteocle rimarrà sempre per me un punto inarrivabile....mai vista tanta crudeltà e oscenità miscelate così divinamente.....!Fedifrago è un signore al confronto....ma !!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ragazzi su questo son in disaccordo....!Per me l'utente più "VOLGARISSIMO":rotflIù TAMARRO,PIù GREZZO,PIù INSULSO,PIù RACCAPRICCIANTE E IL DOTT.ALEX!!Ne ho lette di oscenità ....a dir il ver ne ho scritte pure....ma Eteocle rimarrà sempre per me un punto inarrivabile....mai vista tanta crudeltà e oscenità miscelate così divinamente.....!Fedifrago è un signore al confronto....ma !!:rotfl:


Ma lasciamolo perdere no?
Per me c'è stato solo stupore nel vederlo amabilmente conversare con Persa, da lui accettava di quelle battute che se le facevo io, non so che mi capitava. Come dire fai l'indignata con me per il personaggio che sono, e poi frequenti certe persone? Ma da che pulpito vien la predica eh? Ai miei occhi si è proprio sputtanata e non di poco...
Almeno io le donnine me le scelgo con cura:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lasciamolo perdere no?
> Per me c'è stato solo stupore nel vederlo amabilmente conversare con Persa, da lui accettava di quelle battute che se le facevo io, non so che mi capitava. Come dire fai l'indignata con me per il personaggio che sono, e poi frequenti certe persone? Ma da che pulpito vien la predica eh? Ai miei occhi si è proprio sputtanata e non di poco...
> Almeno io le donnine me le scelgo con cura:carneval:


tua moglie ha scritto una cosa giustissima: chi non ha problemi non se li vada a cercare.
con persa non avete feeling...e non leggetevi; 
hai tutto un forum a disposizione , lascia perdere


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Bravo*

Bravo Dott.conte.....proprio quello che ho messo in risalto io......per molto meno son stato azzannato al collo da persa....vedi G8...vedi macchine potenti per impotenti:rotfl:mi son preso dell'immaturo e poi?E poi ti rendi conto Che la CONTESSA PERSAVIENDALMARE...:rotfl:si accompagna a personaggi di uno squallore raro....:rotfl:!Hai letto per caso un suo commeto alle oscenita di eteocle?NO....strano vero?Dov'è la sua ostentata solidarietà femminile?Dove era  mentre uno zammammero 40enne offendeva una donna di una certa età?Bho...ma che faccia di bronzo...queste son le persone rispettabili che han dato tanto a sto posto....!!


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho mai usato questo termine e non l'ho neanche mai ben capito.
> Mi pare singolare che in una situazione in cui vi è una vittima si trovi un termine dispregiativo per quest'ultima.
> Evidentemente deriva da una cultura (che io sento superata e che forse non lo è) che considera il tradimento un'umiliazione procurata a chi lo subisce, una vergogna sociale, specialmente per un uomo che si sarebbe dimostrato incapace di tenere al sicuro una sua proprietà, la donna, e che ha messo così in pericolo i suoi beni che potrebbero così finire a un figlio non suo (il termine bastardo è un altro che non uso mai, neppure per i cani).
> Mi risulta che in alcune regioni venga usato, per estensione, per denigrare una persona considerata livorosa e meschina.
> ...


mia mamma diceva 
chi da del cornuto a qualcuno con l'intento di offenderlo non capisce che così facendo non offende lui ma il suo coniuge (dicendo senza sapere che è persona sleale) e sè stesso (denuncia al mondo di essere una persona scorretta e non in grado di intendere il significato delle proprie azioni)


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bravo Dott.conte.....proprio quello che ho messo in risalto io......per molto meno son stato azzannato al collo da persa....vedi G8...vedi macchine potenti per impotenti:rotfl:mi son preso dell'immaturo e poi?E poi ti rendi conto Che la CONTESSA PERSAVIENDALMARE...:rotfl:si accompagna a personaggi di uno squallore raro....:rotfl:!Hai letto per caso un suo commeto alle oscenita di eteocle?NO....strano vero?Dov'è la sua ostentata solidarietà femminile?Dove era  mentre uno zammammero 40enne *offendeva una donna di una certa età?*Bho...ma che faccia di bronzo...queste son le persone rispettabili che han dato tanto a sto posto....!!


UE', avro' anche i miei anni ... ma li porto bene, mentalmente, spiritualmente e fisicamente :lipstick:  molte volte le persone pensano che io e mio marito siamo coetanei ( lui e' piu' giovane di me di ben 14anni ).


Bada a come parli 




























:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

A me hanno insegnato a portar rispetto alle persone più grandi....!Non sempre ci riesco...:rotfl:Ma prometto che non arriveràò mai dov'è arrivato lo ZERBINO DI ZIO FEDY!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma...ma...ma...ma...anche tu...mi dai dell'ingordo...
> Certo è come dici tu, vero, sai non mi sono ancora reso conto che Fedi non può più farmi male, *un tempo per questo post, avrei rimediato una settimana di ban.*...capisci?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma quando mai!
non esageriamo con il vittimismo


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> *A me hanno insegnato a portar rispetto alle persone più grandi*....!Non sempre ci riesco...:rotfl:Ma prometto che non arriveràò mai dov'è arrivato lo ZERBINO DI ZIO FEDY!!!:rotfl::rotfl:




... a me invece hanno insegnato a rispettare le "Persone", di qualsiasi sesso di appartenenza ... l'eta', e' solo un dato anagrafico  questo non vuol dire che non sono gentile e cortese con gli "anziani", intendo i "vecchi" anche se a volte sono dei veri stronzi.


Per il resto: No comment.


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... a me invece hanno insegnato a rispettare le "Persone", di qualsiasi sesso di appartenenza ... l'eta', e' solo un dato anagrafico  *questo non vuol dire che non sono gentile e cortese con gli "anziani", intendo i "vecchi" anche se a volte sono dei veri stronzi.*
> 
> 
> Per il resto: No comment.


 Il rispetto bisogna meritarselo... se uno è stronzo e si comporta da stronzo, non lo rispetto proprio... anche se centenario!


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il rispetto bisogna meritarselo... se uno è stronzo e si comporta da stronzo, non lo rispetto proprio... anche se centenario!


Concordo :up: la soluzione e' mettere/prendere la distanza da certi stronzi, giovani o vecchi che siano.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma quando mai!
> non esageriamo con il vittimismo


Nessun vittimismo: 500 punti per stalking
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=18632&postcount=26

Tutto scritto nero su bianco sul mio profilo utente.
No vittima: I fatti sono questi.

Tengo a precisare a tutto il forum che ho usato quel termine, non per denigrare o offendere, ma per un uso pregnante e sintetico, ho sbagliato: dovevo scrivere Persone che si sono accorte che il loro partner è andato a letto anche con altre persone. A me la parola tradito/traditore, non mi piace.

Ma ovvio la tecnica è sempre quella: illazione.

Decontestualizzare un termine e portarlo davanti al forum in un certo modo. Ammetto le armi di Persa sono molto sottili, sa manipolare bene le persone, e sa come servirsene quando ha bisogno, se proprio volete sapere come la penso. 
E penso che con queste persone sia impossibile vera amicizia.
Non penso che lei sia amica di Eteocle, ma che si sia servito di lui, contro MK ( IMHO).
Sono scelte eh?
Non giudico!
Ma se tanto mi dà tanto...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me hanno insegnato a portar rispetto alle persone più grandi....!Non sempre ci riesco...:rotfl:Ma prometto che non arriveràò mai dov'è arrivato lo ZERBINO DI ZIO FEDY!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


Ma forse Fedi, è stato pure inconsapevole.
Sono il primo a dire che se non sto attento le donne mi riducono ad uno zerbino. Fai conto che io sia come "un galon de pollastro".
Ti avverto però che quando arriverai all'osso so cazzi.
Incredibile come loro, non ci credono e continuano a mordere la polpa, poi arrivano all'osso.
Ammetto sono io lo stupido, sempre troppo disponibile, con 4 moine mi comprano. 
E magari mi sento pure figo perchè sto lì ad ascoltarle.

Devo anche dire che su questo versante una moglie intelligente è tutto. " Stai distante da quella lì, che ti rovina, poi soffri come un cane, per la delusione!".

Ecco anzichè dirle: " Parli per gelosia!".
Mi dico: "Lei è intelligente, parla anche per il mio bene".

Tenere 5 soldi da bauco in tasca: serve!


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma forse Fedi, è stato pure inconsapevole.
> Sono il primo a dire che se non sto attento le donne mi riducono ad uno zerbino. Fai conto che io sia come "un galon de pollastro".
> Ti avverto però che quando arriverai all'osso so cazzi.
> Incredibile come loro, non ci credono e continuano a mordere la polpa, poi arrivano all'osso.
> ...



Non sei stupido, sei "cazzone" e questo l'ho detto anche a tua moglie se ben ricordi


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non sei stupido, sei "cazzone" e questo l'ho detto anche a tua moglie se ben ricordi


Ma infatti, lei non ha mai dato eccessivo peso alle "altre".
S'incazza solo se per colpa delle altre divento scontroso con lei.
In effetti, quello che io ho fatto per lei, è ben lungi da quanto ho riservato alle altre. 
Lei ha sempre riso in faccia alle altre: " Si si, lui le ama tutte, ma ha sposato me!".

Quello che io apprezzo di più di mia moglie è stata la sua capacità di mollare lì tutto e seguirmi. Lei sapeva che non ci sarebbe stata una seconda volta che le chiedevo di sposarmi, e che se stava lì a pensarci troppo, mi perdeva.

Poi intendiamoci eh?
Mica è santarellina pure lei eh?
E le botte son volate eh?

A nessuno è dato sapere la provenienza di due fantastici orecchini d'oro o di certi fantastici mazzi di fiori, come dire, vedi che altri fanno per me quello che non sai fare tu?

Del resto la gelosia è un ottimo afrodisiaco.
Ma signori miei sono sotto scacco.
Se io pretendo di sapere chi le ha regalato gli orecchini io in cambio dovrei rispondere a certe domandine imbarazzanti.

Fatti due conti: mi conviene non sapere e far finta di non vedere quegli orecchini, che per giunta son bellissimi.


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Conte*

Conte...non credevo ti avesse avversato così tanto.....:rotfl:!!Non sei un cazzone sei un farfallone.....!:up:A me le donne non mi comprano con 4 moine...ma con la trasparenza e la semplicità.....!Se ti mostri per ciò che sei con me vai d'accordo..poi scelgo il grado di confidenza......non sopporto prepotenze,scorrettezze,indolenza e menefeghismo...sopratutto l'esser faziosi e la disonestà intellettuale!!!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte...non credevo ti avesse avversato così tanto.....:rotfl:!!Non sei un cazzone sei un farfallone.....!:up:A me le donne non mi comprano con 4 moine...ma con la trasparenza e la semplicità.....!Se ti mostri per ciò che sei con me vai d'accordo..poi scelgo il grado di confidenza......non sopporto prepotenze,scorrettezze,indolenza e menefeghismo...sopratutto l'esser faziosi e la disonestà intellettuale!!!


Ma io non credo a quello che vedo per davanti delle donne.
Sono esseri capaci di raccontarsi le peggiori menzogne a sè stesse. Ci dovrei credere io?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRJkr_5PBhw&feature=related


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Agosto 2010)

Io cornuto sono e cornuto resto, secondo l'accezione che usualmente si da al termine, e non mi fanno paura le parole. Come un traditore non è un "diversamente fedele".
L'espressione gergale è "cornuto"? Ecco che il mio nick non poteva essere che Alce.
Un po' di autoironia, please, ed un po' meno paura delle parole.


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Sai*

Dai ci son anche donne gaiarde.......!!:up:


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io cornuto sono e cornuto resto, secondo l'accezione che usualmente si da al termine, e non mi fanno paura le parole. Come un traditore non è un "diversamente fedele".
> L'espressione gergale è "cornuto"? Ecco che il mio nick non poteva essere che Alce.
> Un po' di autoironia, please, ed un po' meno paura delle parole.


 :up:


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

per me lo userei , per gli altri no


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti, lei non ha mai dato eccessivo peso alle "altre".
> S'incazza solo se per colpa delle altre divento scontroso con lei.
> In effetti, quello che io ho fatto per lei, è ben lungi da quanto ho riservato alle altre.
> Lei ha sempre riso in faccia alle altre: " Si si, lui le ama tutte, ma ha sposato me!".
> ...



Piceton, nulla capita a caso ... diciamo che ti e' capitata quella giusta per te  anche se entrambi lo negate  .


PS alla signora Pinceton dille che, alla mia diretta domanda se ti amava ancora ... lei mi disse in un 3d in "Privee' " che non ti amava piu' ... io non l'ho mai creduta  .


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io cornuto sono e cornuto resto, secondo l'accezione che usualmente si da al termine, e non mi fanno paura le parole. Come un traditore non è un "diversamente fedele".
> L'espressione gergale è "cornuto"? Ecco che il mio nick non poteva essere che Alce.
> Un po' di autoironia, please, ed un po' meno paura delle parole.


Ok, allora il guado dove vuole portare Persa è questo:
Che io, sapendo che tua moglie ha fatto certe cose, ti dicessi, ah tu secondo me sei un mona, guarda hai perfino le corna.
Se giri la frittata questo è sempre stato il suo atteggiamento verso che so MK. 
Invece tu sai che le persone in genere non sono lì per ricordarti ad ogni piè sospinto che ti sono successe certe cose.
Pensa non avevo collegato il tuo nick alle corna.
Non mi pare che qui dentro nessuno si sia mai permesso di coglionare "i traditi".


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Piceton, nulla capita a caso ... diciamo che ti e' capitata quella giusta per te  anche se entrambi lo negate  .
> 
> 
> PS alla signora Pinceton dille che, alla mia diretta domanda se ti amava ancora ... lei mi disse in un 3d in "Privee' " che non ti amava piu' ... io non l'ho mai creduta  .


Lei dice che non mi ama.
Ma che mi vuole bene.
Dice che è molto più importante questo.


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me lo userei , per gli altri no


 concordo!


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me lo userei , per gli altri no


Effettivamente per gli altri lo userei solo come termine offensivo, completamente avulso dal suo preteso significato. Un insulto come dare del "pirla"


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io cornuto sono e cornuto resto, secondo l'accezione che usualmente si da al termine, e non mi fanno paura le parole. Come un traditore non è un "diversamente fedele".
> L'espressione gergale è "cornuto"? Ecco che il mio nick non poteva essere che Alce.
> Un po' di autoironia, please, ed un po' meno paura delle parole.


Caro Alce non e' la parola, il termine che offende, ma bensi' il tono ed il modo che gli vuoi dare ... quando lo usi come se fosse un'arma per ferire e far star male l'altra persona 



"Parlare di corde a casa dell'impiccato" e' di cattivo gusto


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei dice che non mi ama.
> *Ma che mi vuole bene.*
> *Dice che è molto più importante questo.*


Anche questo e' vero :up:


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

quel che penso io D) 
è che abbiate esagerato nei termini e nell'inseguirvi a vicenda sia tu che persa ; se uno dei due avesse avuto il buon senso di ignorare l'altro non sareste arrivati a questo punto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Caro Alce non e' la parola, il termine che offende, ma bensi' il tono ed il modo che gli vuoi dare ... quando lo usi come se fosse un'arma per ferire e far star male l'altra persona
> 
> 
> 
> "Parlare di corde a casa dell'impiccato" e' di cattivo gusto


io penso, quando ricevo un epiteto, che stia a me capire cosa c'è dietro. Può essere offensiva pure una bella parola, se detta in un certo frangente ed in un certo modo.
Poi sono un benpensante, per cui raramente mi offendo.


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> io penso, quando ricevo un epiteto, che stia a me capire cosa c'è dietro. *Può essere offensiva pure una bella parola, se detta in un certo frangente ed in un certo modo.*
> Poi sono un benpensante, per cui raramente mi offendo.


Concordo :up: e qui dentro lo noto spesso


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Concordo :up: e qui dentro lo noto spesso


Anch'io:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvXS3a4HK9o&feature=related


 
quindi, se la situazione è la stessa da te indicata, tu saresti un manipolatore seriale affamato di sesso e potere?


....


lo psiconano è tra noi :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quindi, se la situazione è la stessa da te indicata, tu saresti un manipolatore seriale affamato di sesso e potere?
> 
> 
> ....
> ...


Così sono stato dipinto no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anch'io:carneval::carneval::carneval:


EHHHHHHH ... bisognerebbe esser ciechi per non notarlo :carneval: :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Così sono stato dipinto no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


... diciamo che non passi inosservato   :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

Vado a rifarmi un po gli occhi va:

clicca sull'immagine per ammirare a schermo intero
http://www.videobank.it/Webcam.asp


A dopo ​


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho mai usato questo termine e non l'ho neanche mai ben capito.
> Mi pare singolare che in una situazione in cui vi è una vittima si trovi un termine dispregiativo per quest'ultima.
> Evidentemente deriva da una cultura (che io sento superata e che forse non lo è) che considera il tradimento un'umiliazione procurata a chi lo subisce, una vergogna sociale, specialmente per un uomo che si sarebbe dimostrato incapace di tenere al sicuro una sua proprietà, la donna, e che ha messo così in pericolo i suoi beni che potrebbero così finire a un figlio non suo (il termine bastardo è un altro che non uso mai, neppure per i cani).
> Mi risulta che in alcune regioni venga usato, per estensione, per denigrare una persona considerata livorosa e meschina.
> ...


I miei omaggi a P/R.

Sono perfettamente d'accordo sul fatto di non usare questa parola all'interno del Forum. Fai bene a non riconoscerti nel termine e a non sentirti umiliata: pur non conoscendo la tua storia e senza applicare facili generalizzazioni che possono essere viste come un' autoassoluzione lo dico perchè non penso che fosse questa l'intenzione della persona che ti ha tradito.

Non era umiliare. Quando si tradisce l'intenzione non è mai umiliare.
E' il modo in cui si gestisce la faccenda che può risultare o meno umiliante nei confronti degli altri.
Alla fine la persona a cui ti riferisci ha fatto "cose", non "cose umilianti", a meno che lui non si sia sentito umiliato ad averle fatte.

Credo che nessuno voglia sghignazzare alle spalle di altri o insultare, usando la parola in questione, anche se non metto in dubbio che in passato sia avvenuto.

Hai detto una cosa giustissima parlando della cultura che si sente superata, ma che non lo è. Almeno in certi ambienti non è ancora superata.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma forse Fedi, è stato pure inconsapevole.
> Sono il primo a dire che se non sto attento le donne mi riducono ad uno zerbino. Fai conto che io sia come "un galon de pollastro".
> Ti avverto però che quando arriverai all'osso so cazzi.
> Incredibile come loro, non ci credono e continuano a mordere la polpa, poi arrivano all'osso.
> ...


Che tontolino.....come non adorarti?  :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun vittimismo: 500 punti per stalking
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=18632&postcount=26
> 
> Tutto scritto nero su bianco sul mio profilo utente.
> ...


 
conte io, molto prima di questo 3d, ho strapazzato almeno 2 utenti per lo stesso motivo
altri utenti, anche la stessa Persa, l'hanno fatto a loro volta
se l'avesse fatto senza aprire un 3d avresti lamentato un'aggressione personale
se cerca di farne un discorso generale, ti impegni per sottolineare da cosa ha tratto spunto nella contingenza

non puoi dare la colpa a lei se tu hai usato una parola che molti qui ritengono offensiva o quantomeno disdicevole
e, per sostituirla, non serviva tutto il tuo giro di parole
ne bastava 1:
traditi
non serve il dizionario
è agevolmente reperibile sulla home page del forum


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me lo userei , per gli altri no


 
quoto e approvo


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

doppio ancora:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> conte io, molto prima di questo 3d, ho strapazzato almeno 2 utenti per lo stesso motivo
> altri utenti, anche la stessa Persa, l'hanno fatto a loro volta
> se l'avesse fatto senza aprire un 3d avresti lamentato un'aggressione personale
> se cerca di farne un discorso generale, ti impegni per sottolineare da cosa ha tratto spunto nella contingenza
> ...


Io non incolpo lei.
Descrivo solo il suo atteggiamento generale.
Come ha fatto con me, potrebbe fare con altri.
Mi pare che il contesto in cui mi mossi su quel post fosse abbastanza evidente. No?


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Conte*

Dai ragazzi un pò di rispetto per Persa è l'ultima.....l'ultima della cricchettina.....Il maresciallo è relegato a ruolo di comprimario...fa qualche apparizione nella fase rem del suo sonno...dopo una serata in uno squallido bar di paese....si becca i nostri insulti e risparisce nella nebbia......:rotfl:Eteocle vaga e non sa più chi è ,come si chiama,..qual'era il suo ultimo nik....poi chiama il suo mentore e gli sussurrà:ma è finita veramente?:rotfl::rotfl:Almeno su quel forum eravamo culo e camicia....anzi eravamo culo e culo.....:rotfl::rotfl:e adesso?e se ne vanno a braccetto cercando un misuro sconto dalla solita meritrice....!!Il resto?Poca roba...qualche nostalgico dei tempi che furono..il nulla!Quindi viva Persa!!


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai ragazzi un pò di rispetto per Persa è l'ultima.....l'ultima della cricchettina.....Il maresciallo è relegato a ruolo di comprimario...fa qualche apparizione nella fase rem del suo sonno...dopo una serata in uno squallido bar di paese....si becca i nostri insulti e risparisce nella nebbia......:rotfl:Eteocle vaga e non sa più chi è ,come si chiama,..qual'era il suo ultimo nik....poi chiama il suo mentore e gli sussurrà:ma è finita veramente?:rotfl::rotfl:Almeno su quel forum eravamo culo e camicia....anzi eravamo culo e culo.....:rotfl::rotfl:e adesso?e se ne vanno a braccetto cercando un misuro sconto dalla solita* meritrice*....!!Il resto?Poca roba...qualche nostalgico dei tempi che furono..il nulla!Quindi viva Persa!!


 è una prostituta che merita:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Minerva*

No...è semplicemente l'unica disposta per 12.50 ad andare con qui due sfigati.......!!:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok, allora il guado dove vuole portare Persa è questo:
> *Che io, sapendo che tua moglie ha fatto certe cose, ti dicessi, ah tu secondo me sei un mona, guarda hai perfino le corna.*
> Se giri la frittata *questo è sempre stato il suo atteggiamento verso che so MK. *
> Invece tu sai che le persone in genere non sono lì per ricordarti ad ogni piè sospinto che ti sono successe certe cose.
> ...


i grassetti non sono veri

sull'ultima cosa poi c'è anche chi ci ha grassamente sghignazzato


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Così sono stato dipinto no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


non mi pare


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Vi ricordate?*

:rotfl:Stavo ripensando.....oltre ad esser stato sanzionato per un carattere di scrittura..........son stato sanzionato per un'emoticon....VI ricordate?:rotfl::rotfl:Era un post del CHIAPPETTA:rotfl:e per sbaglio misi un'emoticon al posto di un'altra...scoppio un pandemonio:rotfl::rotfl:!ER CHIAPPETTA si offese:rotfl:chiamò Er MARESCIALLO CHE SUBITO SI ATTIVò:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!Questa è la gente meritevole di considerazione....sanzionato per un'emoticon.....:incazzato:ma come faccio?:rotfl:ma come si può?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Ma che facce da sedere guarda.....


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> I miei omaggi a P/R.
> 
> Sono perfettamente d'accordo sul fatto di non usare questa parola all'interno del Forum. Fai bene a non riconoscerti nel termine e a non sentirti umiliata: pur non conoscendo la tua storia e senza applicare facili generalizzazioni che possono essere viste come un' autoassoluzione lo dico perchè non penso che fosse questa l'intenzione della persona che ti ha tradito.
> 
> ...


posso anche quotarti sull'intenzione
si tradisce per egoismo
e lo stesso egoismo non ti fa proprio considerare la posizione del partner

ma se io vengo da te e ti do una coltellata al cuore
posso ululare in sanscrito che non ti volevo uccidere, ma solo dare una coltellata al cuore
ma nessuno mi giustificherà dicendo: 
"eh sì, povera amoremio, non datele la croce addosso mica poteva immaginare che dando a chiara una coltellata corresse il rischio di ucciderla
e poi quella str.. di chiara, pure lei ha le sue colpe, se fosse stata più tranquilla in attesa della coltellata magari le perforava solo un polmone"


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl: VI ricordate?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e per sbaglio misi un'emoticon al posto di un'altra...scoppio un pandemonio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::incazzato:ma come faccio?:rotfl:ma come si può?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Ma che facce da sedere guarda.....



Oscu' ... che cosa sei! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non incolpo lei.
> Descrivo solo il suo atteggiamento generale.
> Come ha fatto con me, potrebbe fare con altri.
> Mi pare che il contesto in cui mi mossi su quel post fosse abbastanza evidente. No?


no
hai postato solo il messaggio singolo
ma ricordo che in quel periodo non facevi altro che darle addosso

comunque da quel post emerge una  domanda non offensiva di persa
e la tua replica offensiva
che posso pensare sia stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso

io magari non l'avrei chiamato stalking
ma comportamento reiteratamente offensivo e dileggiante a carico di un'utente

e comunque credo che sui ban non fosse solo uno dello staff a decidere


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

Si marì' hai letto bene per un'emoticon....io vorrei sapere in quale altro forum può accadere una cosa simile.......:rotfl:!Poi leggevi che Dererum voleva querelare giovanni...e ZIO FEDY NON s'accorgeva di nulla.....io non so se ridere....o piangere per queste miserie umane.....!Capito ho offeso la sensibilita di alex per un'emoticon fuori posto.....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:no vabbè...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e zio fedy con quella faccia da sedere senza riga...viene pure qui ad elargire i suoi commenti....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:no giuro non c'è la faccio!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> posso anche quotarti sull'intenzione
> si tradisce per egoismo
> e lo stesso egoismo non ti fa proprio considerare la posizione del partner
> 
> ...



E' vero, si tratta di egoismo.

A mio avviso il tradimento è composto da due parti complementari:
La prima è il mio atto di rapportarmi con altri, e riguarda me, la mia persona, la mia coscienza.
La seconda è e rimane virtuale fino a che il tradito non scopre la prima: finchè non la scopre non ha motivo per "sentirsi tradito".
In quel caso il tradimento diventa completo, si concretizza e si attua.
Se la seconda parte si verifica può nascere l'umiliazione, per cui è compito del traditore fare in modo che questo non succeda mai.

Lo so, messa così è una fredda teoria....
in ogni caso dissento dall'uso del termine cornuto, perchè attiene a un atto subito, non messo in atto. Se devo offendere qualcuno che sia per qualcosa che ha commesso.


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Zio fedy*

Sai zio fedy....ogni tanto mi faccio un esame di coscienza....mi capita spesso....e mi chiedo se infondo questa mia disistima nei tuoi confronti sia motivata e giustificata....!Cerco di fare un bilancio di dar il giusto peso, la giusta valenza alle cose.....!Niente la riposta è sempre la stessa:rotfl:faccio bene ad accoglierti come meriti.....e fin quando mi sarà consentito sarò qui ad aspettarti:rotfl:ricordandoti con ogni mezzo ciò che penso di te.....!Si, faccio bene a rapresentarti chi sei e non chi credi di essere!!!:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si marì' hai letto bene per un'emoticon....:rotfl::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:no vabbè...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:no giuro non c'è la faccio!:rotfl::rotfl:



E manco io ce la faccio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:comunque risordo quell'incidente sulle faccine :carneval: ti ricordo: Tu non sei mai stato il "coccobello" di nessuno, quinti, sei carne da macello :mrgreen: lo stesso vale anche per me  Confessimocelo  siamo due "cacacazzi" di prim'ordine :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' vero, si tratta di egoismo.
> 
> A mio avviso il tradimento è composto da due parti complementari:
> La prima è il mio atto di rapportarmi con altri, e riguarda me, la mia persona, la mia coscienza.
> ...


ti dirò
sulla base della mia personale esperienza il grassetto non è così vero

ben prima che di sapere del tradimento, si evidenziano comportamenti e umori che ti portano a farti domande
poi magari, se ti fidi, pensi (come ho fatto io) che "lui no, non farebbe ..."
e pensi che ci siano altri motivi
problemi di lavoro o addirittura di salute 
cose talmente serie che lui sta cercando di proteggermi, tenedosi tutto dentro ...

non sarà la consapevolezza del tradimento, ma sempre di tradimento comportamentale di tratta


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai ragazzi un pò di rispetto per Persa è l'ultima.....l'ultima della cricchettina.....Il maresciallo è relegato a ruolo di comprimario...fa qualche apparizione nella fase rem del suo sonno...dopo una serata in uno squallido bar di paese....si becca i nostri insulti e risparisce nella nebbia......:rotfl:Eteocle vaga e non sa più chi è ,come si chiama,..qual'era il suo ultimo nik....poi chiama il suo mentore e gli sussurrà:ma è finita veramente?:rotfl::rotfl:Almeno su quel forum eravamo culo e camicia....anzi eravamo culo e culo.....:rotfl::rotfl:e adesso?e se ne vanno a braccetto cercando un misuro sconto dalla solita meritrice....!!Il resto?Poca roba...qualche nostalgico dei tempi che furono..il nulla!Quindi viva Persa!!


Fecit potentiam...dis-persit superbos...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC0Jk_EXZTI&feature=related


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

No:rotfl: adesso voglio sapere se mai è accaduta una cosa simile.....:incazzato:!UNA EMOTICON!!ER CHIAPPETTA OFFESO NELLA SUA SENSIBILITà:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:LUI!!!!!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:QUESTE SON LE PERSONE CHE HANNO DATO MOLTO A QUESTO FORUM??????IL MARESCIALLO SI SCOPRì MAGO...CON GRANDI DOTI DIVINATORIE STABILìì LUI QUALI ERANO LE MIE VOLONTà......E ZAC MI SANZIONò!!!!:incazzato::rotfl:Ho stabilito un record!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Conte*

Per un emoticon?capisci?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> i grassetti non sono veri
> 
> sull'ultima cosa poi c'è anche chi ci ha grassamente sghignazzato


Ma non io.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai zio fedy....ogni tanto mi faccio un esame di coscienza....mi capita spesso....e mi chiedo se infondo questa mia disistima nei tuoi confronti sia motivata e giustificata....!Cerco di fare un bilancio di dar il giusto peso, la giusta valenza alle cose.....!Niente la riposta è sempre la stessa:rotfl:faccio bene ad accoglierti come meriti.....e fin quando mi sarà consentito sarò qui ad aspettarti:rotfl:ricordandoti con ogni mezzo ciò che penso di te.....!Si, faccio bene a rapresentarti chi sei e non chi credi di essere!!!:carneval:



Oscuro e marì  Mi state facendo venire il mal di mare con tutti quegli emoticon.....:mexican:


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Chiara*

:rotfler una mi è venuto il mal di sedere.....!!:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per un emoticon?capisci?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


capisco capisco...
Se ti perdi...tuo banno!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti dirò
> sulla base della mia personale esperienza il grassetto non è così vero
> 
> *ben prima che di sapere del tradimento, si evidenziano comportamenti e umori che ti portano a farti domande*
> ...


Può essere che questo succede perchè gli uomini non sanno rassicurarti bene come facciamo noi donne con loro?
Anche mio marito si fa delle domande, mi fa delle domande....
ma io rispondo nel modo giusto per lui.
Non credo che lui pensi "no, lei non farebbe....", ma nella sua semplicità di maschio (scusa la brutalità) se vede i suoi punti di riferimento sempre allo stesso posto non va oltre con le domande, gli interrogativi, lo scavo psicologico.

Certo, noi donne traditrici giochiamo molto su questa semplicità.

Comunque è certo: sempre di tradimento comportamentale si tratta, non cerco alibi.


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Mi*

Mi difese Anna....s'incazzo come una iena......:rotfl::rotfl:!!Molti non si ricorderanno o faranno finta di non ricordare....!!Conte quando andiamo da Zio fedy?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi difese Anna....s'incazzo come una iena......:rotfl::rotfl:!!Molti non si ricorderanno o faranno finta di non ricordare....!!Conte quando andiamo da Zio fedy?


Quando vuoi, ma si passa a prendere Alce e Papero eh?
Vediamo se siamo capaci di rifare per il forum la saga di amici miei...io penso che noi 4 in giro per l'Italia ne combineremmo delle belle...Dai andiamo a trovare il Papero che si ride come pazzi...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

Cacacazzi?Tanto se mi pesti i piedi......son così anche nella vita.....se sei bravo son bravissimo....se sei stronzo son stronzissimo!!:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Conte*

SI!!!!si....però siam in 5!!Zio fedy viene con noi.....ogni gruppo ha la sua testa di m.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Può essere che questo succede perchè gli uomini non sanno rassicurarti bene come facciamo noi donne con loro?
> Anche mio marito si fa delle domande, mi fa delle domande....
> ma io rispondo nel modo giusto per lui.
> Non credo che lui pensi "no, lei non farebbe....", ma nella sua semplicità di maschio (scusa la brutalità) se vede i suoi punti di riferimento sempre allo stesso posto non va oltre con le domande, gli interrogativi, lo scavo psicologico.
> ...


Gli uomini intelligenti "vedono" e "sentono".
Ma essendo intelligenti non sprecano quell'arma, in insulse gelosie, ma accettano la sfida. Poi se anche loro hanno scheletri, tirano un respiro di sollievo. Tra birichini se se capisse...
Non fare agli altri? Ok...
Io non ravano nella privacy di lei, lei non ravana nella mia...

In alto i nostri cuori...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> No:rotfl: .....:incazzato::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:LUI!!!!!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:QUESTE SON LE PERSONE CHE HANNO DATO MOLTO A QUESTO FORUM??????E ZAC MI SANZIONò!!!!:incazzato::rotfl:Ho stabilito un record!!





oscuro ha detto:


> Per un emoticon?capisci?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfler una mi è venuto il mal di sedere.....!!:carneval:




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: se mi vuoi bene statt cuiet ... ti informo che anche mio marito sta schiattando dal ridere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 


Specialmente per questa faccina :incazzato: dice ch'e' troppo divertente :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI!!!!si....però siam in 5!!Zio fedy viene con noi.....ogni gruppo ha la sua testa di m.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Lui paga il conto no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Conte*

Sarebbe il minimo.....!Con noi conoscerebbe la vita....sprazzi di adrenalina vera.....basta misere pugnette dentro un bar di periferia,basta sognare di vivere...con noi vivrebbe sognando.....DAJE ZIO FEDY smolla ER CHIAPPETTA tanto è irrecuperabile e unisciti anoi!!!


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

dalle misure lette fin la banda bassotti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ehmchiedo scusa:santarellina:


----------



## oscuro (6 Agosto 2010)

*Minerva*

Chiaramente io sarei l'eccezione.....quando entro in macchina devo far manovra.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiaramente io sarei l'eccezione.....quando entro in macchina devo far manovra.....!!:rotfl:


Quanto sei alto?
Guarda che quando mi trovai difronte a papero mi dissi:
Maremma buhaiola, per fortuna non mi vuol vedere perchè gli ho trombato la moglie eh? Io so nano comunque, ma sono il nano cornuto, ah no il nano cazzuto!


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiaramente io sarei l'eccezione.....quando entro in macchina devo far manovra.....!!:rotfl:


*ALT!*

*FERMATI!*

*NON ANDARE OLTRE!*

*:ira:*​


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *ALT!*
> 
> *FERMATI!*
> 
> ...


E Marì che dici se facciamo come mattana di venire a trovare te?
Un piatto di minestra a me e oscuro non lo negheresti vero?
O ci aspetti col mestolo da darci giù per la testa?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E Marì che dici se facciamo come mattana di venire a trovare te?
> Un piatto di minestra a me e oscuro non lo negheresti vero?
> *O ci aspetti col mestolo da darci giù per la testa?*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non io.


tu non hai scritto "io non ci ho mai sghignazzato"

e io su quello che hai scritto ho risposto


però conte posso dirti che io trovo disturbante quei tuoi post (reiterati e indirizzati a diversi utenti) il cui tenore era "lasciale perdere 'ste tradite pronte a sparare sui traditori senza che ce ne sia il minimo motivo, solo perchè sono povere donne ferite ...."

è offensivo che tu induca altri a ritenere che un tot di persone qui dentro parlino per partito preso perchè aprioristicamente "contro" i traditori

semmai ci sono persone che tutt'altro che aprioristicamente sono contro il tradimento (e tra loro non c'è solo chi è stato tradito, ma anche alcuni traditori e alcuni "terzi") 

trovo ingiustificabili i post in cui lasci intendere che la responsabilità del tradimento subito sia delle donne che non la danno o non lo fanno come "dovrebbero":
oltre che riduttiva è una valutazione che si attaglierà alla tua storia, ma per le altre, implica un giudizio generalizzato basato su aspetti che non emergono dalle storie postate
una tradita particolarmente fragile (e in certe fasi si è molto fragili e con l'autostima sotto i tacchi) potrebbe decidere di non raccontarsi affatto dato il i 3d sono abbastanza affollati di queste considerazioni

per fare un esempio:
se io dicessi che tutti gli uomini che tradiscono per questo motivo non hanno saputo saputo far apprezzare il sesso alle loro mogli perchè non ci sanno fare e ce l'hanno piccolo, tu magari la prenderesti a ridere;
ma se dicessi che tale è il motivo per cui gli uomini vengono traditi, e propalassi a piene mani tale teoria in giro per i 3d più svariati, con claque di utenti sghignazzanti al riguardo, dubito che ci sarebbe la corsa a raccontarsi e a cercare confronto e supporto da parte di chi sta soffrendo


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Agosto 2010)

*Ma quanto siete scarsi...tutto qui?*



oscuro ha detto:


> Dai ragazzi un pò di rispetto per Persa è l'ultima.....l'ultima della cricchettina.....Il maresciallo è relegato a ruolo di comprimario...fa qualche apparizione nella fase rem del suo sonno...dopo una serata in uno squallido bar di paese....si becca i nostri insulti e risparisce nella nebbia......:rotfl:Eteocle vaga e non sa più chi è ,come si chiama,..qual'era il suo ultimo nik....poi chiama il suo mentore e gli sussurrà:ma è finita veramente?:rotfl::rotfl:Almeno su quel forum eravamo culo e camicia....anzi eravamo culo e culo.....:rotfl::rotfl:e adesso?e se ne vanno a braccetto cercando un misuro sconto dalla solita meritrice....!!Il resto?Poca roba...qualche nostalgico dei tempi che furono..il nulla!Quindi viva Persa!!


Certo che tu e l'italiano...niente in comune ehhh!!:carneval:

Ma dove t'hanno trovato (non oso pensare che qualcuno abbia potuto concepire un "essere" simile"! se no...poveretti!!) su qualche cargo albanese?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Per il resto...per te e la cricca...la firma basta e avanza!! :up:

Ps. Ma come fate se nn ci fossi io? Ma quali alti discorsi riuscireste a mettere insieme??? Ahhh...già...voi siete quelli che alzate il livello!!! :bleah::bleah:
Speriamo non facciate l'onda!! :mexican:


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> No...è semplicemente l'unica disposta per 12.50 ad andare con qui due sfigati.......!!:rotfl:


Vedo che conosci bene i prezzi...:mexican:

Ahhh...già ma tu sei quello del mestiere!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti, lei non ha mai dato eccessivo peso alle "altre".
> S'incazza solo se per colpa delle altre divento scontroso con lei.
> In effetti, quello che io ho fatto per lei, è ben lungi da quanto ho riservato alle altre.
> Lei ha sempre riso in faccia alle altre: " Si si, lui le ama tutte, ma ha sposato me!".
> ...





e ti credo..con la tradizione orafa di Vicenza...

ho visto le gioiellerie. e che gioiellerie.
vabbè, perdonate l'osservazione che non c'entra un piffero.. ma quella città è una meraviglia. troppo meraviglia. da tutti i punti di vista. TUTTI.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si marì' hai letto bene per un'emoticon....io vorrei sapere in quale altro forum può accadere una cosa simile.......:rotfl:!Poi leggevi che Dererum voleva querelare giovanni...e ZIO FEDY NON s'accorgeva di nulla.....io non so se ridere....o piangere per queste miserie umane.....!Capito ho offeso la sensibilita di alex per un'emoticon fuori posto.....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:no vabbè...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e zio fedy con quella faccia da sedere senza riga...viene pure qui ad elargire i suoi commenti....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:no *giuro non c'è la faccio*!:rotfl::rotfl:


Su questo nessuno ha mai avuto dubbi!!!:up::rotfl::rotfl:

E anche a leggerti...'na fatica..sempre a tradurre dal troglodita all'italiano è dura eh! :mexican:

Immagino i tuoi verbali/rapporti....altro che le barzellette dei carabinieri!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (6 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei dice che non mi ama.
> Ma che mi vuole bene.
> Dice che è molto più importante questo.


e non sbaglia.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Agosto 2010)

*Che bella coppia!*



Mari' ha detto:


> *E manco io ce la faccio* :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:comunque risordo quell'incidente sulle faccine :carneval: ti ricordo: Tu non sei mai stato il "coccobello" di nessuno, quinti, sei carne da macello :mrgreen: lo stesso vale anche per me  Confessimocelo  siamo due "cacacazzi" di prim'ordine :rotfl::rotfl:


*Ancora un outing*??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Certo che una memoria a compartimenti stagni sarebbe da studiare eh!!!

Eppure c'eri eccome quando slurpava la chiappa a chen che trattava lui da cagnolino e te...da te!:carneval:

Mhhh....Mò che ci penso forse chen non ha poi scritto solo cazzate!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e non sbaglia.


Guarda che "Ugo io ti stimo moltissimo" della moglie del ragionier Fantozzi la dice lunga sai? non mi pare sia la Sig.ina Silvani a stargliaccanto nei momenti più bassi della su aesistenza familiare o lavorativa...sempre la Pina...la Pina è un macigno...magari anche un iceberg...ma chi la sposta la Pina?


----------



## Spongebob (6 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Stavo ripensando.....oltre ad esser stato sanzionato per un carattere di scrittura..........son stato sanzionato per un'emoticon....VI ricordate?:rotfl::rotfl:Era un post del CHIAPPETTA:rotfl:e per sbaglio misi un'emoticon al posto di un'altra...scoppio un pandemonio:rotfl::rotfl:!ER CHIAPPETTA si offese:rotfl:chiamò Er MARESCIALLO CHE SUBITO SI ATTIVò:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!Questa è la gente meritevole di considerazione....sanzionato per un'emoticon.....:incazzato:ma come faccio?:rotfl:ma come si può?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Ma che facce da sedere guarda.....


5 minuti prima vi stavate prendendo abbastanza pesantemente a parolacce e sei entrato in un topic serio dove lui stava parlando di sua figlia. sei stato solo un emerito cafone e villano. parli di rispetto ma solo perchè ti era antipatico sei entrato per provocarlo su una cosa non seria, serissima. e poi continui a dire che è SOLO eteocle che deve vergognarsi. dici che dovrebbe avere rispetto per una donna di una certa età e poi ti metti a parlare della figlia all'epoca circa decenne di una persona con cui stavi litigando pesantemente 1 minunto prima. fai pace con il tuo cervello e con la lingua italiana prima di scrivere qualcosa.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Agosto 2010)

*Dove l'ho già scritto?*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Il rispetto bisogna meritarselo... se uno è stronzo e si comporta da stronzo, non lo rispetto proprio... anche se centenario!


:up:


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Agosto 2010)

*Mi stavo perdendo questa perla...*



oscuro ha detto:


> A me hanno insegnato a portar rispetto alle persone più grandi....!Non sempre ci riesco...:rotfl:Ma prometto che non arriveràò mai dov'è arrivato lo ZERBINO DI ZIO FEDY!!!:rotfl::rotfl:





Mari' ha detto:


> ... a me invece hanno insegnato a rispettare le "Persone", di qualsiasi sesso di appartenenza ... l'eta', e' solo un dato anagrafico  questo non vuol dire che non sono gentile e cortese con gli "anziani", intendo i "vecchi" anche se a volte sono dei veri stronzi.
> 
> 
> Per il resto: No comment.


Certo che a memoria e COERENZA non siete messi troppo bene eh!

Qualche ripassino dei bei tempi andati...che ne dite? :carneval:
(eravate anche più veri, dai...:up



			
				oscuro ha detto:
			
		

> *non ho dubbi *
> 
> *La vecchia l'ho inquadrata.....er cafone pure....l'idiota anche...però dai scherziamoci su...!!!*





			
				marì ha detto:
			
		

> > Citazione:
> > Originariamente inviato da *chensamurai*
> > _... Oscuro, io sono "alla __*vecchia*__"... sì, insomma, "alla Marì"... hi, hi, hi... e preferisco servirmi di un ninja giapponese... _
> 
> ...


 



			
				marì ha detto:
			
		

> > Citazione:
> > Originariamente inviato da *oscuro*
> > _Contento di esser limitato....se diverso da te...e i 2 amichetti tuoi.....però come vedi *vi abbiam imparato a conoscere....insomma la musica volge al termine!!!*_
> 
> ...


Oscuro, ma quante volte hai creduto che la musica fosse finita per gli altri...e poi il boomerang ti è tornato in quel posto che tanto ami descrivere???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (6 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Guarda che "Ugo io ti stimo moltissimo" della moglie del ragionier Fantozzi la dice lunga sai? non mi pare sia la Sig.ina Silvani a stargliaccanto nei momenti più bassi della su aesistenza familiare o lavorativa...sempre la Pina...la Pina è un macigno...magari anche un iceberg...ma chi la sposta la Pina?


eh si.


----------



## geisha (6 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho mai usato questo termine e non l'ho neanche mai ben capito.
> Mi pare singolare che in una situazione in cui vi è una vittima si trovi un termine dispregiativo per quest'ultima.
> Evidentemente deriva da una cultura (che io sento superata e che forse non lo è) che considera il tradimento un'umiliazione procurata a chi lo subisce, una vergogna sociale, specialmente per un uomo che si sarebbe dimostrato incapace di tenere al sicuro una sua proprietà, la donna, e che ha messo così in pericolo i suoi beni che potrebbero così finire a un figlio non suo (il termine bastardo è un altro che non uso mai, neppure per i cani).
> Mi risulta che in alcune regioni venga usato, per estensione, per denigrare una persona considerata livorosa e meschina.
> ...


che dire persa non ho letto nemmeno la miriade di post dopo ma è un termine che molti usano come dispregiativo al pari di altri come sei un gay..... e con totale ignoranza e poco rispetto.
volendo andare oltre ci sarebbe da parlare della legge dello specchio....


----------



## Amoremio (6 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu non hai scritto "io non ci ho mai sghignazzato"
> 
> e io su quello che hai scritto ho risposto
> 
> ...


prima stavo per fare anche un altro esempio
del genere:

se invece che dire l'amante o l'altra o traditrice ci riferissimo a chi si trova in quella situazione con termini come t... o z... quante ne entrerebbero qui?
poi mi è sembrato troppo cattivo
e assolutamente non in linea con il mio pensiero (chi ha letto la mia storia forse ricorderà che chiamavo l'altra "la str.." e che spiegai che inizialmente la stavo per chiamare "la tr..." ma non l'avevo fatto perchè partivo dal presupposto che non tutte le altre lo sono, lei lo era per motivi singolari, ma non volevo ch nessuno pensasse a una generalizzazione e si sentisse offeso)

ma a ben pensarci, 

conte perchè ti senti in diritto di usara cornuta al punto di eccepire che altri protestino, ma poi protesti se altri usano termini come quelli?
il tuo politicamente corretto è ben peculiare, sai?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiace questo è il portale del tradimento.
> Tu vuoi farlo diventare il portale dell'infedeltà e non mi è ancora chiara la ragione.


Mi dispiace ma io leggo:
Tradimento.net
Il Portale dell'infedeltà


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> conte perchè ti senti in diritto di usara cornuta al punto di eccepire che altri protestino, ma poi protesti se altri usano termini come quelli?
> il tuo politicamente corretto è ben peculiare, sai?


Nessun diritto, ho solo sbagliato termine, al posto di tradito ho usato quello, poi pensa ho perfino postato la storia di pasifae.
Quello che io condanno è che non ho certo usato quel termine per offendere qualcuno e tanto meno Persa, o te, o chiunque qua dentro è il tradito.
Su altre cose, ammetto, so cazzaro.
Apprezzo moltissimo il tuo nuovo tono e modo di rivolgerti a me. moltissimo.
Io volevo solo dire che nel forum ci sono diverse tipologie di persone, e che bisogna tener conto di questo, hai ragione bisogna avere rispetto del dolore degli altri. Ma neanche è giusto in nome di questo dolore, offendere gli altri, o peggio giudicare, no?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> prima stavo per fare anche un altro esempio
> del genere:
> 
> se invece che dire l'amante o l'altra o traditrice ci riferissimo a chi si trova in quella situazione con termini come t... o z... quante ne entrerebbero qui?


Mah secondo me ne entrano anche troppe: forse ingannate dal titolo " Il Portale dell'Infedeltà". I pasticci creati per fraintendimento con la contessina Matraini, Messalina, Luca86 ecc...o Lela, la dicono lunga. In genere le amanti, fanno e tacciono. Sanno benissimo che, insomma, si espongono agli insulti.


----------



## Mari' (7 Agosto 2010)

*Furti di pagine*

Qui anche, mi manca la pagina 15, leggo solo fino a pagina 14  :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Fabry (7 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qui anche, mi manca la pagina 15, leggo solo fino a pagina 14  :incazzato::incazzato:




Io pure Marì.  Aridatece le pagine scomparse :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (7 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Io pure Marì.  Aridatece le pagine scomparse :mrgreen:


Grazie Fabry ... ora mi sento meno sola :no:


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah secondo me ne entrano anche troppe: forse ingannate dal titolo " Il Portale dell'Infedeltà". I pasticci creati per fraintendimento con la contessina Matraini, Messalina, Luca86 ecc...o Lela, la dicono lunga. In genere le amanti, fanno e tacciono. Sanno benissimo che, insomma, si espongono agli insulti.


Sai, a volte dipende solocome ti poni... mi pare ad esempio - senza reinnestare inutili, sterili e passate polemiche - che l'atteggiamento che si è avuto nei riguardi di Chiara non è affatto comparabile a quelloc he si è avuto con Messalina.... quando qualcuno entra in un luogo nuovo deve bussare...qualcuno lo fa con delicatezza aspettando "avanti, c'è posto, buongiorno!", qualcuno lo fa con decisione e senza attendere il permesso di presenta "ehilà, ce qualcuno? io volevo venire a farvi visita", qualcun altro butta giù la porta a pedate, alcuni suonano e scappano poi tornano risuonano e riscappano come per giochi da ragazzini annoiati....
Penso che dipenda non solo molto da noi che siamo già dentro la casa ma anche da chi vuol vedere come la abbiamo arredata...


----------



## Micia (7 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Sai, a volte dipende solocome ti poni... mi pare ad esempio - senza reinnestare inutili, sterili e passate polemiche - che l'atteggiamento che si è avuto nei riguardi di Chiara non è affatto comparabile a quelloc he si è avuto con Messalina.... quando qualcuno entra in un luogo nuovo deve bussare...qualcuno lo fa con delicatezza aspettando "avanti, c'è posto, buongiorno!", qualcuno lo fa con decisione e senza attendere il permesso di presenta "ehilà, ce qualcuno? io volevo venire a farvi visita", qualcun altro butta giù la porta a pedate, alcuni suonano e scappano poi tornano risuonano e riscappano come per giochi da ragazzini annoiati....
> Penso che dipenda non solo molto da noi che siamo già dentro la casa ma anche da chi vuol vedere come la abbiamo arredata...


si', è vero Tinke. a proposito leggevo ieri di quanto la concezione dell'ospitalità nei secoli sia cambiata, un tempo lo si _accoglieva_ con tutte le attenzioni che la _sacralità _di questo gesto conteneva e di come oggi invece,si sia perso tutto cio', e lo si è perso proprio perche il sistema ha sostituito il valore Unico, con altri, meno complessi, piu' facili da gestire, piu' adatti al consumo etc..etc...
  sono andata oltre con questo intervento, a cazzi miei ,ora anche autistica perchè è vero che non scegliamo chi deve entrare e chi no da questa porta, ed è anche vero che, ci piaccia o no, che il modo provocatorio attraverso il quale molti si espongono fa parte del gioco , non ci sono nè se e nè ma, quindi l'espressione manterrà comunque quelle libertà di cui deve godere.
se non ci piace perchè ci fa male , perchè non ci riconosciamo, perchè riteniamo di aver subito un qualcosa  ci si sposta, si va altrove.


----------



## oscuro (7 Agosto 2010)

*Spongebob*

Grande imbecille.....guarda...che tu hai seri problemi con la mente.....!!!Avevamo discusso qualche giorno prima non due ore prima......!Poi spiegami come si fà a dar libera interpretazione ad un'emoticon...e sanzionare per un' emoticon....!Chiappettabob.....per esser uno appena iscritto ti ricordi più di quel che dovresti.....e sicuramente a giudicar dai tuoi interventi stupidi e faziosi...sarai o ER CHIAPPETTA,O ER MARESCIALLO!Spero che ti bannino al più presto!!!:rotfl:Addio CHIAPPETTABOB A NON RIVEDERCI!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Agosto 2010)

*Chiappettabob*

Comunque...se anche avessi voluto provocare uno resosi protagonista di episodi ben più gravi.....far scoppiare un pandemonio per una emoticon mi sembra motivo risibile e pretestuoso....!Io non so con quale faccia vi presentate ancora qui dentro!!!:incazzato:


----------



## Micia (7 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *ALT!*
> 
> *FERMATI!*
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2010)

Nuovi movimenti culturali in tradi:

L'oscurantismo!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (7 Agosto 2010)

*Conte*

Caro conte ma quanto gli brucia il retto.......tiro fuori le loro magagnacce.....altro che oscurantismo......sono un raggio di sole che penetra il torpore delle loro nefandezze...... !Non possono smentire.....io profumo di verità!!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro conte ma quanto gli brucia il retto.......tiro fuori le loro magagnacce.....altro che oscurantismo......sono un raggio di sole che penetra il torpore delle loro nefandezze...... !Non possono smentire.....io profumo di verità!!!:rotfl:


Giuseppe Berto: " Il male Oscuro":up::up::up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si', è vero Tinke. a proposito leggevo ieri di quanto la concezione dell'ospitalità nei secoli sia cambiata, un tempo lo si _accoglieva_ con tutte le attenzioni che la _sacralità _di questo gesto conteneva e di come oggi invece,si sia perso tutto cio', e lo si è perso proprio perche il sistema ha sostituito il valore Unico, con altri, meno complessi, piu' facili da gestire, piu' adatti al consumo etc..etc...
> sono andata oltre con questo intervento, a cazzi miei ,ora anche autistica perchè è vero che non scegliamo chi deve entrare e chi no da questa porta, ed è anche vero che, ci piaccia o no, che* il modo provocatorio attraverso il quale molti si espongono fa parte del gioco , non ci sono nè se e nè ma, quindi l'espressione manterrà comunque quelle libertà di cui deve godere.*
> *se non ci piace perchè ci fa male , perchè non ci riconosciamo, perchè riteniamo di aver subito un qualcosa ci si sposta, si va alt*rove.


Che cavolo dici????!!!!
Dunque qui un utente può entrare e dire qualsiasi volgarità e insulto?!
Credo che non volessi dire questo, ma così è interpretabile quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Certo che tu e l'italiano...niente in comune ehhh!!:carneval:
> 
> Ma dove t'hanno trovato (non oso pensare che qualcuno abbia potuto concepire un "essere" simile"! se no...poveretti!!) su qualche cargo albanese?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Non entro mai in questi scontri puerili (e non intendo offendere i bambini che, se così si comportano, è perché l'hanno appreso da adulti immaturi), ma non capisco perché essere su un cargo albanese dovrebbe essere un'offesa per chicchessia... :incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mia mamma diceva
> chi da del cornuto a qualcuno con l'intento di offenderlo non capisce che così facendo non offende lui ma il suo coniuge (dicendo senza sapere che è persona sleale) e sè stesso (denuncia al mondo di essere una persona scorretta e non in grado di intendere il significato delle proprie azioni)


 Tua mamma oltre che educata era molto intelligente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun vittimismo: 500 punti per stalking
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=18632&postcount=26
> 
> Tutto scritto nero su bianco sul mio profilo utente.
> ...


Avevo deciso e dichiarato che non sarei entrata in polemica con te, ma non posso consentirti di scrivere certe cose impunemente.
Rispetto a questo thread vorrei chiarire che:
1) E' stato scritto per richiamare TUTTI al rispetto di TUTTE le persone che frequentano il forum che si chiama TRADIMENTO e che ha tra i frequentatori traditi e traditori.
Dire che non piacciono i termini tradito o traditore è un modo capzioso di ignorare il nodo del tradimento che non consiste semplicemete ed esclusivamente nell'aver fatto sesso con un'altra persona. Se questo non lo si capisce forse conviene prendere un vocabolario e comunque riflettere sui concetti di rispetto e lealtà in tutti i rapporti umani.

2) entro oggi dopo due giorni di assenza e trovo che invece questo thread è proseguito con insulti nei miei confronti per pagine e pagine (che tra l'altro risultano da me lette, mentre così non è stato e di questo chiederà spiegazioni tecniche)

3) tra le cose scritte qui e forse anche altrove vedo una mia presunta inimicizia con MK che mai c'è stata. Mi sono talvolta con lei scontrata sul piano delle opinioni, come può accadere con chiunque, ma mai mi sono messa su un piano di inimicizia, cosa che lei ben sa e che altri non sanno e quindi possono evitare di entrare sul piano personale di rapporti in cui non sono autorizzati ad entrare (essendo lei assente) e che non interessano nessuno.

4) Credo che se avessi la mentalità di altri potrei pensare che questo accanirsi contro, non la mia opinione o i miei thread, ma proprio contro la mia persona sia da considerarsi un onore e segno di essere giudicata portatrice di punti di vista interessanti e contestabili solo attraverso gli insulti e ne sarei onorata.
Ma avendo un altra mentalità trovo che questi attacchi siano semplicemente noiosi e che definiscano più chi li compie che la mia persona.
Pertanto *chiedo, cortesemente, di essere ignorata da chi mi attacca perché chi entra nel forum possa leggere gli scritti senza essere in continuazione avvertito di chi è credibile e affidabile e chi no.*
*Mi pare che sia nell'interesse del forum*.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io cornuto sono e cornuto resto, secondo l'accezione che usualmente si da al termine, e non mi fanno paura le parole. Come un traditore non è un "diversamente fedele".
> L'espressione gergale è "cornuto"? Ecco che il mio nick non poteva essere che Alce.
> Un po' di autoironia, please, ed un po' meno paura delle parole.


Ma ognuno può definire se stesso con intelligenza e autorinoia come preferisce e come, magari, lo può far star meglio (o peggio, se star peggio può essere un modo per poi superare una situazione), non ho mai certo pensato di criticare il tuo nick o quello di Becco.
Del resto altri hanno detto che così si sono autodefiniti.
Trovo però che sia diverso essere definiti da altri, soprattutto se si presentano come "diversamente fedeli".
Credo che quel termine sarebbe preferibile evitarlo, secondo il mio parere, e ho spiegato le ragioni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me lo userei , per gli altri no


 Mirabile sintesi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> I miei omaggi a P/R.
> 
> Sono perfettamente d'accordo sul fatto di non usare questa parola all'interno del Forum. Fai bene a non riconoscerti nel termine e a non sentirti umiliata: pur non conoscendo la tua storia e senza applicare facili generalizzazioni che possono essere viste come un' autoassoluzione lo dico perchè non penso che fosse questa l'intenzione della persona che ti ha tradito.
> 
> ...


 Sono nel forum da quattro anni e ora ho poca voglia di parlare della mia vicenda personale, ormai superata.
Io credo che certe cose (mentire, nascondersi, inventare scuse) siano umilianti in sè e altre siano ancora più meschine, tipo voler mescolare i piani facendo incontrare amanti con il coniuge o i figli.
Però ci può essere chi le consideri cose simpatiche.
Naturalmente ognuno esprime solo la propria opinione e l'argomenta.
Ribadisco che credo (devo ripetere che è una mia opinione?) che non sia un termine opportuno da usare in senso generale in questo luogo. Tanto meno come insulto personale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> No...è semplicemente l'unica disposta per 12.50 ad andare con qui due sfigati.......!!:rotfl:


 Ma sei scemo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' vero, si tratta di egoismo.
> 
> A mio avviso il tradimento è composto da due parti complementari:
> La prima è il mio atto di rapportarmi con altri, e riguarda me, la mia persona, la mia coscienza.
> ...


La menzogna è offensiva e volontaria.
Se chi si beve la menzogna non sa che si tratta di un inganno non è consapevole, ma è ugualmente ingannata e offesa.
Tra l'altro la frase "il tradito è sempre l'ultimo a sapere" è molto significativa di quanto la fiducia e l'amore possano rendere ciechi di fronte all'evidenza e di come l'inganno esponga il tradito alla pubblica opinione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti dirò
> sulla base della mia personale esperienza il grassetto non è così vero
> 
> ben prima che di sapere del tradimento, si evidenziano comportamenti e umori che ti portano a farti domande
> ...


 Concordo, intendevo anche questo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu non hai scritto "io non ci ho mai sghignazzato"
> 
> e io su quello che hai scritto ho risposto
> 
> ...





geisha ha detto:


> che dire persa non ho letto nemmeno la miriade di post dopo ma è un termine che molti usano come dispregiativo al pari di altri come sei un gay..... e con totale ignoranza e poco rispetto.
> volendo andare oltre ci sarebbe da parlare della legge dello specchio....


 Sono lieta che tu abbia compreso quanto intendevo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun diritto, ho solo sbagliato termine, al posto di tradito ho usato quello, poi pensa ho perfino postato la storia di pasifae.
> Quello che io condanno è che non ho certo usato quel termine per offendere qualcuno e tanto meno Persa, o te, o chiunque qua dentro è il tradito.
> Su altre cose, ammetto, so cazzaro.
> Apprezzo moltissimo il tuo nuovo tono e modo di rivolgerti a me. moltissimo.
> Io volevo solo dire che nel forum ci sono diverse tipologie di persone, e che bisogna tener conto di questo, hai ragione bisogna avere rispetto del dolore degli altri. Ma neanche è giusto in nome di questo dolore, offendere gli altri, o peggio giudicare, no?


 Vorrei informarti che tu (come altri) nonostante l'impegno profuso non mi avete mai offesa e mai mi offenderete.


----------



## Micia (8 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che cavolo dici????!!!!
> Dunque qui un utente può entrare e dire qualsiasi volgarità e insulto?!
> Credo che non volessi dire questo, ma così è interpretabile quello che hai scritto.


Ciao  Persa, io non ho invocato alla libertà dell'insulto o  della diffamazione ho detto che ;ci piaccia o meno ,il web ti espone *anche* a questi rischi. Una certa contenità espositiva anche e soprattutto nelle critiche ci deve essere e questo non lo diciamo noi ma è la stessa letteratura giurisdizionale che ce  lo garantisce
.La stessa che ci ricorda che la *responsabilità d*a parte di coloro che scrivono nefandezze , volgarita, offese etc.*..è penale. *

detto questo una cosa la voglio esprimere.

personalmente ho deciso di tornare quassu' in maniera del tutto libera, come in totale libertà scelsi di andarmene. Certo, me ne sono andata perchè IO non ero piu' nelle condizioni di sopportare alcune cosette.
Ero *io* che non le reggevo, e andandomene esercitavo una mia prerogativa legittima.

nella realtà cosa sarebbe accaduto? quella faccia che io considero di merda la elimino dal mio cammino. 
Non posso, circostanze oggettive me lo impediscono? Cerco di eliminarla mentalmente,* svuoto di significato quello che dice* . 
Diversamente non la sopporto proprio? ritengo che il suo comportamento mi danneggi? la denuncio. fine stop.

voglio togliermi soddisfazioni che meglio potrebbero soddisfare la mia psiche ? l'ammazzo. e poi ne rispondo ad un giudice.

io credo che questo discorso possa essere condivisibile in linea di principio. lo è sicuramente verso me stessa. 
altre modalità io non le conosco.

ora cara persa la domanda la voglio porre a te: possiamo continuare a romperci i coglioni con queste cose?
almeno io , non sto scegliendo nessuno da doverci condividere una vita sotto lo stesso tetto , sto qui perchè gli scritti di molti, dei piu' li trovo stimolanti e la presenza di alcuni che trovo urticante la ignoro. non la leggo nemmeno, la salto, la zompo, la destituisco del mio interesse.  quando anche queste energie si saranno esaurite di nuovo me ne andro'.


----------



## Micia (8 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vorrei informarti che tu (come altri) nonostante l'impegno profuso non mi avete mai offesa e mai mi offenderete.


Persa , cara, ma allora, dove è il problema?
boh.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Ciao Persa, io non ho invocato alla libertà dell'insulto o della diffamazione ho detto che ;ci piaccia o meno ,il web ti espone *anche* a questi rischi. Una certa contenità espositiva anche e soprattutto nelle critiche ci deve essere e questo non lo diciamo noi ma è la stessa letteratura giurisdizionale che ce lo garantisce
> .La stessa che ci ricorda che la *responsabilità d*a parte di coloro che scrivono nefandezze , volgarita, offese etc.*..è penale. *
> 
> detto questo una cosa la voglio esprimere.
> ...





miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa , cara, ma allora, dove è il problema?
> boh.


Il problema non è personale, ma generale.
Io non ho più bisogno del forum se non per restituire quello che ho avuto.
Non riesco a considerarlo un luogo dove scambiare opinioni con chi mi va, perché potrei farlo tranquillamente altrove e lo faccio.
Non dimentico come stavo quando vi sono entrata e le cose buone che ne ho avuto e mi spiace che altri/e, nelle mie condizioni di allora, non possano trovare un aiuto per comprendere ed elaborare quello che stanno dolorosamente vivendo perché lo vedono affrontato in modo semplicistico, superficiale o addirittuta sghignazzante.

Non mi pare che ultimamente tu stia facendo quello che hai detto perché (e ne discutemmo in altri tempi e per "altri" (?) utenti e poi riconoscesti quel comportamento come un errore) rispondendo a singoli post neutri o interessanti di utenti che per lo più offendono o denigrano altri utenti o in generale i traditi o giustificano il tradimento non fai che validarli e, implicitamete, approvare anche i post in cui esprimono quei giudizi semplicistici.


----------



## Micia (8 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono lieta che tu abbia compreso quanto intendevo.


ed io con voi mi associo.

la differenza è che elimino *mentalmente. 
oppure rispondo ma senza coltivare l'ambizione che questi possano capire. cazzi loro cribbio..e lasciateli pascolare in pace.
*


----------



## Micia (8 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema non è personale, ma generale.
> Io non ho più bisogno del forum se non per restituire quello che ho avuto.
> Non riesco a considerarlo un luogo dove scambiare opinioni con chi mi va, perché potrei farlo tranquillamente altrove e lo faccio.
> Non dimentico come stavo quando vi sono entrata e le cose buone che ne ho avuto e mi spiace che altri/e, nelle mie condizioni di allora, non possano trovare un aiuto per comprendere ed elaborare quello che stanno dolorosamente vivendo perché lo vedono affrontato in modo semplicistico, superficiale o addirittuta sghignazzante.
> ...


Persa, ecco, è qui che ti sbagli cara. so io cosa rendo valido di cio' che dicono e cosa no. le intenzioni dell'altro di noi non possiamo pretendere di conoscerle nel profondo. guarda che questo atteggiamento pecca non poca presunzione. 
faccio un es. : se tu rispondi con acclarata partecipazione ad uno o a d una che mi sta sui cojons da morire, io penso" avrà le sue ragioni". punto  e mi fermo.
non vado a fare l'esegesi della tua intenzione etc...
rispetto quello che fai. la mia persona, il mio giudizio, proprio per quel rispetto che voglio mantenere verso la tua FA UN PASSO INDIETRO. non parto in quarta e dico " guarda che stronza _ha quotato_ ,h_a detto, è ipocrita_ , t_iene il piede in due scarpe_ ( sono es. questi, non sto dicendo che lo abbia pensato tu, assolutamente NO ) ma da alcuni li ho  letti.
sono riuscita a speigarmi persa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa, ecco, è qui che ti sbagli cara. so io cosa rendo valido di cio' che dicono e cosa no. le intenzioni dell'altro di noi non possiamo pretendere di conoscerle nel profondo. guarda che questo atteggiamento pecca non poca presunzione.
> faccio un es. : se tu rispondi con acclarata partecipazione ad uno o a d una che mi sta sui cojons da morire, io penso" avrà le sue ragioni". punto e mi fermo.
> non vado a fare l'esegesi della tua intenzione etc...
> rispetto quello che fai. la mia persona, il mio giudizio, proprio per quel rispetto che voglio mantenere verso la tua FA UN PASSO INDIETRO. non parto in quarta e dico " guarda che stronza _ha quotato_ ,h_a detto, è ipocrita_ , t_iene il piede in due scarpe_ ( sono es. questi, non sto dicendo che lo abbia pensato tu, assolutamente NO ) ma da alcuni li ho letti.
> sono riuscita a speigarmi persa?


Ne parlammo già due anni fa.
Non sto parlando di simpatie.
Comunque ci son cascata anch'io.
Solo tre o quattro giorni fa tu mi avevi consigliato di non validare certi utenti.
Li valido io e non lo fai tu?
Non li devo validare io perché attaccano me?


----------



## Abigail (8 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ne parlammo già due anni fa.
> Non sto parlando di simpatie.
> Comunque ci son cascata anch'io.
> Solo tre o quattro giorni fa tu mi avevi consigliato di non validare certi utenti.
> ...


No. Non li devi validare perchè non hanno nessuna valenza.
Tutto qua.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> No. Non li devi validare perchè non hanno nessuna valenza.
> Tutto qua.


 E quindi è lo stesso comportamento che dovrebbe adottare chi crede la stessa cosa.
Se invece si comporta deìiversamente significa che approva quel comportamento.
E non è una questione personale.


----------



## Micia (8 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ne parlammo già due anni fa.
> Non sto parlando di simpatie.
> Comunque ci son cascata anch'io.
> Solo tre o quattro giorni fa tu mi avevi consigliato di non validare certi utenti.
> ...


persa. mi scuso ma probabilmente non riesco a spiegarmi.


----------



## Micia (8 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> No...è semplicemente l'unica disposta per 12.50 ad andare con qui due sfigati.......!!:rotfl:



preferisco fare finta di non aver letto.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avevo deciso e dichiarato che non sarei entrata in polemica con te, ma non posso consentirti di scrivere certe cose impunemente.
> Rispetto a questo thread vorrei chiarire che:
> 1) E' stato scritto per richiamare TUTTI al rispetto di TUTTE le persone che frequentano il forum che si chiama TRADIMENTO e che ha tra i frequentatori traditi e traditori.
> Dire che non piacciono i termini tradito o traditore è un modo capzioso di ignorare il nodo del tradimento che non consiste semplicemete ed esclusivamente nell'aver fatto sesso con un'altra persona. Se questo non lo si capisce forse conviene prendere un vocabolario e comunque riflettere sui concetti di rispetto e lealtà in tutti i rapporti umani.
> ...


Resta il fatto che: io in quel tu mi hai dato dello scarso a letture, io della scarsa a sesso. E sono stato bannato. Ok?
Tutto il resto che scrivi per me è irrilevante.
Tu sei andata a protestare da fedi, e lui mi ha bannato per stalking. Tutto lì. Ammetti di aver fatto questo e sono in pace.
Tu da quando sono entrato nel forum hai deciso che io non ci devo essere e hai fatto di tutto per davanti e per di didietro, pur ch'io venga bannato.
Ora ho 90 punti di approvazione. Vuol dire che qualcosa di buono e bello lo so fare anch'io no?
Tu sta nel tuo che io sto nel mio.


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> preferisco fare finta di non aver letto.


Io, diciamo che non l'ho capita... che se l'avessi capita e intesa come andrebbe intesa mi risulterebbe strano che potesse esser stata scritta una cosa così...


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Agosto 2010)

*O.T....per Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che: io in quel tu mi hai dato dello scarso a letture, io della scarsa a sesso. E sono stato bannato. Ok?
> Tutto il resto che scrivi per me è irrilevante.
> Tu sei andata a protestare da fedi, e lui mi ha bannato per stalking. Tutto lì. Ammetti di aver fatto questo e sono in pace.
> Tu da quando sono entrato nel forum hai deciso che io non ci devo essere e hai fatto di tutto per davanti e per di didietro, pur ch'io venga bannato.
> ...


Conte guarda, a me stai simpatico, io e te non abbiam avuto granchè da dirci e ribatterci se non in chiaro davanti a tutti...ti posso chiedere un favore: la pianteresti di buttare ogni volta sul piatto quanto sei figo con tutti 'sti punti di favore nonostante i punti negativi? ma possibile che tu non capisca che non è una gara a punti? che è meglio averne pochi magari ma aver un dignitoso ed educato rapporto con tutti (che non vuol dire esesr amato da tutti, vorrebeb dire esser rispettato per le proprie opinioni da tutti...cosa, spero, auspicabile dai più!) ?
Vuoi che mi vanti di quanto ti surclasso io? avrebeb senso? non credo no!!!


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che: io in quel tu mi hai dato dello scarso a letture, io della scarsa a sesso. E sono stato bannato. Ok?
> Tutto il resto che scrivi per me è irrilevante.
> Tu sei andata a protestare da fedi, e lui mi ha bannato per stalking. Tutto lì. Ammetti di aver fatto questo e sono in pace.
> Tu da quando sono entrato nel forum hai deciso che io non ci devo essere e hai fatto di tutto per davanti e per di didietro, pur ch'io venga bannato.
> ...




*SOLO?!*

 :mrgreen: :carneval:​


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Oscu' ... che cosa sei! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


A: "08/08/2010 12:04" Grazie! ... anch'io


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Conte guarda, a me stai simpatico, io e te non abbiam avuto granchè da dirci e ribatterci se non in chiaro davanti a tutti...ti posso chiedere un favore: la pianteresti di buttare ogni volta sul piatto quanto sei figo con tutti 'sti punti di favore nonostante i punti negativi? ma possibile che tu non capisca che non è una gara a punti? che è meglio averne pochi magari ma aver un dignitoso ed educato rapporto con tutti (che non vuol dire esesr amato da tutti, vorrebeb dire esser rispettato per le proprie opinioni da tutti...cosa, spero, auspicabile dai più!) ?
> Vuoi che mi vanti di quanto ti surclasso io? avrebeb senso? non credo no!!!


Se io fossi "il male" qui dentro sarei a meno dieci no?
Solo questo volevo dire.
Dato chi sono e come sono, il risultato mi fa felice e non poco.


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se io fossi "il male" qui dentro sarei a meno dieci no?
> Solo questo volevo dire.
> Dato chi sono e come sono, il risultato mi fa felice e non poco.


 Ah, questo sì... è che a forza di rimarcarlo pare che stai attendendo qualche coppa... ecco, ora così è più chiaro... nessuno dice che sei il male...a volte ti poni male...ma non solo tu...un pò tutti noi se non stiamo attenti!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ah, questo sì... è che a forza di rimarcarlo pare che stai attendendo qualche coppa... ecco, ora così è più chiaro... nessuno dice che sei il male...a volte ti poni male...ma non solo tu...un pò tutti noi se non stiamo attenti!


E il sistema di Giovanni ce lo fa notare no?
mi piace la sfida di questo sistema.
Cavoli ora i punti sono 94!:up::up::up:


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E il sistema di Giovanni ce lo fa notare no?
> mi piace la sfida di questo sistema.
> Cavoli ora i punti sono 94!:up::up::up:


 Va bè...ci rinuncio! :uhoh:


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2010)

1 per ogni punto.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Va bè...ci rinuncio! :uhoh:


Cicca cicca !


----------



## Micia (8 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io, diciamo che non l'ho capita... che se l'avessi capita e intesa come andrebbe intesa mi risulterebbe strano che potesse esser stata scritta una cosa così...


ma guarda che sei  una bella tipa tu.
non l'hai capita ( e sino a qui nulla da dire perchè se non segui lo svolgimento nella lettura non è una colpa) 
e malgrado cio' aggiungi che ti parrebbe _strano._

_strano _che oscuro insulti Persa in maniera cosi ...non so definirlo.:unhappy: ( l 'insulto )


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma guarda che sei  una bella tipa tu.
> non l'hai capita ( e sino a qui nulla da dire perchè se non segui lo svolgimento nella lettura non è una colpa)
> e malgrado cio' aggiungi che ti parrebbe _strano._
> 
> _strano _che oscuro insulti Persa in maniera cosi ...non so definirlo.:unhappy: ( l 'insulto )


Ma quei *"12.50"* tu l'hai capita? Io no.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema non è personale, ma generale.
> Io non ho più bisogno del forum se non per restituire quello che ho avuto.
> Non riesco a considerarlo un luogo dove scambiare opinioni con chi mi va, perché potrei farlo tranquillamente altrove e lo faccio.
> Non dimentico come stavo quando vi sono entrata e le cose buone che ne ho avuto e mi spiace che altri/e, nelle mie condizioni di allora, non possano trovare un aiuto per comprendere ed elaborare quello che stanno dolorosamente vivendo perché lo vedono affrontato in modo semplicistico, superficiale o addirittuta sghignazzante.
> ...


Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi.
Non penso esistano, almeno da parte mia, nessuna questione personale, tranne quella già denunciata e che su cui tu sei incapace di fare ammenda ( cfr, cloni, i miei presunti rapporti con cat, ecc...ecc...ecc...). Dato che ho visto che sei totalmente incapace di scrivere: mi dispiace credevo una cosa invece è un'altra, accetto questo tuo limite come tua caratteristica peculiare e non ne faccio una questione di orgoglio personale. Non sono come certe donne che conosco nella vita reale, che pur di aver ragione, tentano in modi bislacchi con aggressività becera farmi sentire in colpa per cose che non ho mai commesso. Faccio esempio: tu non sei puntuale ad un appuntamento e io ti pianto il muso, sei tu che devi dire, ehi dai scusa il mio ritardo, e non piantare la grana che io devo assolutamente capire e giustificare il tuo ritardo.
Io so soprassedere.

Ora detto ciò, non penso che nessuno misconosca la tua importanza e la tua figura dentro questo forum.
Nessuno nega il bene che tu fai a tanti utenti che passano certe situazioni. Solo, penso, velatamente, ti si dice, mica è detto che le soluzioni che tu proponi, dato che per te sono state ottime e buon per te, non possano essere improponibili e deleterie per altre persone. Anche Marì ha scritto in un post che oggi sarebbe molto pentita se avesse optato per la soluzione separazione. Io parto solo dal concetto di sensibilità ed esperienza. O meglio affinità di situazioni e vita. Combatto ogni giorno, ogni giorno, con la rigidità mentale di chi mi circonda. 
Così qui dentro ho affinità di vita ed esperienze con certi utenti.
Ora, Persa, per esempio, che ne sai tu di cosa si passa ad intessere una relazione adulterina? Le due porte di farfalla?
Se tu non hai vissuto quest'esperienza non ci sei dentro e non puoi capire. Lo stesso dicasi io per la separazione no?
Ma per esempio so benissimo cosa significa vivere da separati in casa. Così quando trovi persone che hanno la tua stessa esperienza ti confronti e dici, tu come fai?
Ripeto io ho sempre cercato fuori quello che non ho dentro.
Ma ti rendi conto quante donne uno come me è riuscito a dissuadere dall'abbandonare il marito? Qua è come dire: tu sei laica e di sinistra, io sono religioso e di destra. Qualsiasi cosa è vista sotto ottiche diverse. Tante volte, le donne ragionano solo sul piano affettivo e sentimentale, e non su quello pratico.
Io ho vissuto in casa mia madre che demoliva e criticava mio padre, colpevole solo di lavorare come un dannato, per lei e la sua famiglia. Ma lei non capiva questo, lo dava per scontato.
Ho anche visto bellissime signore fare la corte a mio padre e lui rinunciare con una tristezza che non ha pari. Ma neanche questo mia madre ha saputo valorizzare. Mia madre ha passato la vita a tentare di far diventare mio padre quello che non sarà mai, un uomo di classe. 
Certe cose sono nel mio dna. Sono come mio nonno. 
Ora dietro ad ogni utente c'è una persona, che ha diritto di scegliere come vivere la sua vita. Ognuno di noi farà i conti con la propria coscienza no?
Ecco la critica che mi sento di muoverti è di essere troppo perentoria e rigida. Chi non la pensa come te, è na merda.
A me spaventano le persone che si pongono così sicure del fatto suo e che non hanno nulla da rimproverarsi. Sono del parere per esempio che nessun uomo se non vede sistematicamente frustrati i suoi bisogni di sentirsi amato e valido, si allontanerà mai dalla sua compagna. 

Invece capita questo magari, a me è capitato questo:
Per me l'amore è questo: una risposta gioiosa e positiva ai bisogni dell'altro, fiduciosi che se l'altro soddisfa i nostri bisogni sarai portato dalla felicità che ne ricavi a colmare i suoi con entusiasmo e impegno.
Cosa capita?
Ho bisogno...
Oh no, adesso no, ho da fare, ho qui, ho là...
L'altro capisce: Cazzo se ne strafrega dei miei bisogni.
Caccia dentro e si sente frustrato.
Esce per strada tutto mogio e incontra una tipa tutta mogia mogia. Sta qua gli fa...ehi ma tu hai sti bisogni qua eh?
E lui, e lo so, mi commuove che hai occhi per vederli, sai, lei considera più importante pulire la gabbia del canarino che soddisfare i miei bisogni e non sa che se li soddisfava poi io l'aiutavo dietro il suo cazzo di canarino di cui non me ne frega niente, ma per amor suo l'avrei fatto.
La mogia dice...eh sapessi, quante volte mi sento sola, ho il freddo dentro...sai che facciamo? Dai facciamoci felici, consoliamoci a vicenda.

Così nascono le frittate.
Poi diventa: grazie, per fortuna ho te che mi capisci, mi sento meno criticato, mi hai fatto capire cosa significa sentirsi accolto che al posto di sentirsi meramente accettato o peggio un'incombenza da sbrigare prima di dormire.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma quei *"12.50"* tu l'hai capita? Io no.


Uff...sono robe...oscure...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Micia (8 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma quei *"12.50"* tu l'hai capita? Io no.


Mari, sono gli euro. 

ti torna?


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2010)

oscuro si riferiva ad eteocle e fedifrago "meritevoli" solo di prostitute da pochi soldi.
non peggioriamo quello che è già pessimo


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Mari, sono gli euro.
> 
> ti torna?





Minerva ha detto:


> oscuro si riferiva ad eteocle e fedifrago "meritevoli" solo di prostitute da pochi soldi.
> non peggioriamo quello che è già pessimo


Ora ho capito, non voglio peggiorare alcuna cosa, chiedevo, Punto.


----------



## Amarax (8 Agosto 2010)

ho letto saltellando e npn mi piace quello che ho letto.
Mi pare di capire che ci sia un attacco verbale offensivo nei confronti di persa e non mi piace per niente.
Qui ognuno espone il suo modo di vedere in base al proprio vissuto e non ci trovo niente di strano. Chi ha un certo tipo di sollecitazioni esortative alla separazione o , che so...al tradimento, non è che per questo lo fa.
Ragazzi qui siamo tutti a confrontarci e a cercare di stare e far stare meglio chi ha/ha avuto un problema. Partendo da questo presupposto...mi dite che bisogno c'è di accanirsi tanto contro una persona?
Se ho sbagliato a capire ditemelo.


----------



## Micia (8 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> oscuro si riferiva ad eteocle e fedifrago "meritevoli" solo di prostitute da pochi soldi.
> non peggioriamo quello che è già pessimo


e il soggetto *femminile singolare *Minerva, chi sarebbe ?


----------



## Amarax (8 Agosto 2010)

Che poi...cornuto è un termine che mi fa schifo ed offende chi non ha nessuna colpa. 
Ed io ora dico traditore se voglio offendere qualcuno.
Ed oggi ho capito che qui siamo tutti fuori moda e fuori tempo: l'andare con qualcuno diverso dal proprio partner/ coniuge è diventato usuale, molto più di quanto immaginavo...:unhappy:


----------



## Micia (8 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ora ho capito, non voglio peggiorare alcuna cosa, chiedevo, Punto.


Mari, percarità...hai fatto bene a chiedermelo..
ora passo per quella che fa ditutto per peggiorare..percarità
chiedo scusa io.


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> é il soggetto *femminile singolare *Minerva, chi sarebbe ?


la prostituta di cui ho chiesto  scherzando fra meretrice , meritrice.
sinceramente mi  disturba anche l'accostamento.


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2010)

Il post di tinkerbell dove e' finito?


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e il soggetto *femminile singolare *Minerva, chi sarebbe ?


Infatti io ho detto "strano"...che oscuro abbia voluto essere volutamente ambiguo? lui che dice di esser tanto chiaro e di dire le cose in faccia? strano! Forse IO non ho capito...am vedo che manco voi avete tanto chiaro...quindi Miaolidia non è che son tanto strana io!
Evitiamo di dar fuoco alle stoppie e passiam oltre!


----------



## Micia (8 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Infatti io ho detto "strano"...che oscuro abbia voluto essere volutamente ambiguo? lui che dice di esser tanto chiaro e di dire le cose in faccia? strano! Forse IO non ho capito...am vedo che manco voi avete tanto chiaro...quindi Miaolidia non è che son tanto strana io!
> Evitiamo di dar fuoco alle stoppie e passiam oltre!



non è ambiguo.

o meglio : a me basta.


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non è ambiguo.


Capito un ghezzo io, allora???


----------



## Minerva (8 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai ragazzi un pò di rispetto per Persa è l'ultima.....l'ultima della cricchettina.....Il maresciallo è relegato a ruolo di comprimario...fa qualche apparizione nella fase rem del suo sonno...dopo una serata in uno squallido bar di paese....si becca i nostri insulti e risparisce nella nebbia......:rotfl:Eteocle vaga e non sa più chi è ,come si chiama,..qual'era il suo ultimo nik....poi chiama il suo mentore e gli sussurrà:ma è finita veramente?:rotfl::rotfl:Almeno su quel forum eravamo culo e camicia....anzi eravamo culo e culo.....:rotfl::rotfl:e adesso?*e se ne vanno a braccetto cercando un misuro sconto dalla solita meritrice....*!!Il resto?Poca roba...qualche nostalgico dei tempi che furono..il nulla!Quindi viva Persa!!





Minerva ha detto:


> è una prostituta che merita:singleeye:





oscuro ha detto:


> No...è semplicemente l'unica disposta per 12.50 ad andare con qui due sfigati.......!!:rotfl:


così è chiaro


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Agosto 2010)

Ok, capito un ghezzo io! Ma manco io solo, mi pare! Ecco perchè bisogna piantarla con le punzecchiatine...che poi si fraintende!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ok, capito un ghezzo io! Ma manco io solo, mi pare! Ecco perchè bisogna piantarla con le punzecchiatine...che poi si fraintende!:up:


Vero! 
Almeno ora se uno è vittima di un fraintendimento non viene bannato. :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (8 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> così è chiaro


Bhè, ha dato loro dei puttanieri.
C'è di peggio e non credo né l'uno né l'altro si rovini la digestione per questo.
Me lo auguro, almeno:unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (8 Agosto 2010)

Ho ricevuto (quand'ero via) una segnalazione in positivo con la seguente motivazione: sei un 'imbecille allo stato puro.
O il beccaccione si è sbagliato o è un estimatore dell'idiozia e la premia:carneval:


----------



## Amarax (8 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ho ricevuto (quand'ero via) una segnalazione in positivo con la seguente motivazione: sei un 'imbecille allo stato puro.
> O il beccaccione si è sbagliato o è un estimatore dell'idiozia e la premia:carneval:


 
:rotfl::rotfl:
Io invece  che sono stupid*O ...* e io sono *femmina...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Io invece che sono stupid*O ...* e io sono *femmina...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*


A me l'utente Topexan (quello dei . neri) mi ha fatto rimarcare con il solito . che non è carino che io non voglia tornare al lavoro dopo essermi fatta male (il post diceva tipo "Ma se la divisa è l'abito più succinto che ho!!! Avevo scartato a priori la veste da monaca invernale e lo scafandro da palombaro che uso per l'estate!!! :carneval:
Divisa? che m'hai ricordato!!! Lunedì torno al lavoro dopo assenza per infortunio prolungata....oddio non c'ho voglia!!!")
... Adesso sappiamo chi è: BRUNETTA è lui, il nano imperiale! :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> A me l'utente Topexan (quello dei . neri) mi ha fatto rimarcare con il solito . che non è carino che io non voglia tornare al lavoro dopo essermi fatta male (il post diceva tipo "Ma se la divisa è l'abito più succinto che ho!!! Avevo scartato a priori la veste da monaca invernale e lo scafandro da palombaro che uso per l'estate!!! :carneval:
> Divisa? che m'hai ricordato!!! Lunedì torno al lavoro dopo assenza per infortunio prolungata....oddio non c'ho voglia!!!")
> ... Adesso sappiamo chi è: BRUNETTA è lui, il nano imperiale! :rotfl:


 Sono molti che sono di quell'altezza ...ma morale.


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ho ricevuto (quand'ero via) una segnalazione in positivo con la seguente motivazione: sei un 'imbecille allo stato puro.
> O il beccaccione si è sbagliato o è un estimatore dell'idiozia e la premia:carneval:


Ovvio che vista la sagacia del metodo i furbetti del quartierino cliccano ad minchiam e tutto e tutti per ricaricare il fuciletto col tappo a sughero!  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Gente adulta e matura qui dentro eh!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Agosto 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ovvio che vista la sagacia del metodo i furbetti del quartierino cliccano ad minchiam e tutto e tutti per ricaricare il fuciletto col tappo a sughero!  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Gente *adulta *e *matura *qui dentro eh!


Concordo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Concordo.


Anch'io:up::up::up:


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anch'io:up::up::up:


Ettepareva!!! :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (9 Agosto 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ettepareva!!! :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non trovo il personaggio di emilio solfrizzi a striscia:mexican:
ma anche fede va bene:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2010)

*Fedifrago*

Continui.....a tirar in mezzo la mia vita privata.....:rotfl:!Cmq riguardo la sintassi non credo tu abbia nulla da insegnarmi...scrivo velocemente....e credo non debba rendere conto ad un povero sfigato come te....!Sfigato?CERTAMENTE....tu e quell'altro minchione....:rotfl:così sei stato definito da chi mi raccontava come te la facevi sotto....e forse ho sbagliato...avrei dovuto veramente fatti passare i guai dopo una serie di minacce rivolte alla mia persona....!So chi devi ringraziare, se sei ancora qui a renderti ridicolo.....sei un nullafacente...aspetto ancora gli esiti delle tue minacce....delle tue querele....dei tuoi amici potenti....!Una cosa però te la voglio rendere chiara:TI é ANDATA BENE UNA VOLTA GRAZIE AD UNA PERSONA CHE MI HA "PREGATO"DI LASCIARTI PERDERE"La seconda stai tranquillo.....non esitero....!A te la scelta:Figure di mmerda ne hai fatte troppe.....!Defilati in buon ordine!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2010)

*Admin*

Dobbiamo per forza continuare a leggere i rigurgiti rabbiosi di un pover'uomo che a 50anni viene quì dentro a rendersi sempre più ridicolo?Cosa dobbiam ancora aspettare a per dargli l'ultimo calcio nel sedere?


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Agosto 2010)

*Ridicolo!! Il giustiziere della notte...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Continui.....a tirar in mezzo la mia vita privata.....:rotfl:!Cmq riguardo la sintassi non credo tu abbia nulla da insegnarmi...scrivo velocemente....e credo non debba rendere conto ad un povero sfigato come te....!Sfigato?CERTAMENTE....tu e quell'altro minchione....:rotfl:così sei stato definito da chi mi raccontava come te la facevi sotto....e forse ho sbagliato...avrei dovuto veramente fatti passare i guai dopo una serie di minacce rivolte alla mia persona....!So chi devi ringraziare, se sei ancora qui a renderti ridicolo.....sei un nullafacente...aspetto ancora gli esiti delle tue minacce....delle tue querele....dei tuoi amici potenti....!Una cosa però te la voglio rendere chiara:TI é ANDATA BENE UNA VOLTA GRAZIE AD UNA PERSONA CHE MI HA "PREGATO"DI LASCIARTI PERDERE"La seconda stai tranquillo.....non esitero....!A te la scelta:Figure di mmerda ne hai fatte troppe.....!Defilati in buon ordine!!:up:





oscuro ha detto:


> Dobbiamo per forza continuare a leggere i rigurgiti rabbiosi di un pover'uomo che a 50anni viene quì dentro a rendersi sempre più ridicolo?Cosa dobbiam ancora aspettare a per dargli l'ultimo calcio nel sedere?


Charles Bronson ti fa un baffo a te!!! :carneval:

Miiiiii...chepppauraaaaaaaa....mò perderò il sonno??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Uhmmmm..aspetta...che ci penso...ehh no, mi spiace, non credo proprio!! 

Oscù...ma devi d'annartene a fà....un giro con gli amichetti tuoi...e passa pure da me se ti va....ma che siate almeno in quattro eh!!! :up:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ps. E poi come dici quando ti conviene...ma con chi te la prendi, con un nick??? A sceriffo... ma va a lavorà che è meglio!:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Concordo.


E' possibile toglere da questo thread le pagine di insulti e scontri che nulla hanno a che fare con l'argomento?
Mi paiono o.t. che potrebbero essere considerati offensivi e disturbanti, soprattutto per un nuovo utente.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Charles Bronson ti fa un baffo a te!!! :carneval:
> 
> Miiiiii...chepppauraaaaaaaa....mò perderò il sonno??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Dai io ci sto!
Andiamo a trovare Fedi! 
Chi viene?
Ma dove cavolo abiti Fedi?


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai io ci sto!
> Andiamo a trovare Fedi!
> Chi viene?
> Ma dove cavolo abiti Fedi?


Seconda stella a destra...:up:

Ps. portati il costumino eh!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Seconda stella a destra...:up:
> 
> Ps. portati il costumino eh!


Porto Messalina e la Matraini, tu?


----------



## Spongebob (9 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque...se anche avessi voluto provocare uno resosi protagonista di episodi ben più gravi.....far scoppiare un pandemonio per una emoticon mi sembra motivo risibile e pretestuoso....!Io non so con quale faccia vi presentate ancora qui dentro!!!:incazzato:


mah..pretestuoso lo sei tu che parli ancora di emoticons. qui si parla di entrare in un topic serio dove un padre parla di una figlia e una persona che 2 giorni, una settimana, un mese oppure un anno non importa con la quale questo padre si è menato metaforicamente con questo padre entra e scrive qualsiasi cosa. è di cattivo gusto, maleducato ed è un vero e proprio insuto. un esempio così ti faccio capire (anche se comunque  capissi sei così preso dalla tua parte che non ammetteresti mai di esserti comportato nel modo che ti ho appena descritto)cosa intendo ed intendeva eteocle ai tempi. due persone si incontrano in un bar e litigano fino alle mani.un giorno, una settimana, un mese od un anno dopo, ripeto non importa, uno dei due entra sempre in quel bar con sua figlia che per un motivo futile si mette a piangere. quella persona con il quale tempo prima il padre era arrivato alle mani si avvicina ai due e in particolare alla figlia per "consolarla". Come minimo quel padre gli tira una sedia in faccia. tu hai fatto parallelamente la stessa cosa. Nessun buon gusto e nessuna educazione. questo sei tu, nè più nè meno.
ps: credo che per dare del grande imbecille a qualcuno bisognerebbe per lo meno essergli superiore. non devo spiegarti che rispetto ad eteocle non lo sei, vero?


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2010)

*Zio fedy*

Vedi...le tue minacce furono fatte alla mia persona...mi fu chiesto gentilmente da una grande SIGNORA di lasciarti perdere perchè all'epoca gia vi erano consistenti problemi di natura legale.....!Ora tu riprova a far le stesse cose e vediamo se finisce come la volta scorsa....:up:e bada bene c'è una netta differenza fra dare del cornuto ad un nick...e minacciare la persona che è dietro un nick...fra l'altro io aspetto ancora i tuoi amici"IMPOTENTI":rotfl:quelli che mi dovrebbero aspettare sotto casa...:rotfl::rotfl:quelli che mi "MANDAVANO A CHIAMARE"...e ti assicuro che non sarebbe la prima volta che mi aspetta qualcuno sotto casa......:rotfl::rotfl:a certi inconvenienti ci si fa l'abitudine.....:up:!Comunque son a tua diposizione per qualsiasi chiarimento di qualsiasi natura...delucidazioni,spiegazioni...non amo portarmi amici al seguito....me la cavo decisamente bene da solo....prerogativa non condivisa da te che ami circondarti di cagnolini e mezze figure....da un "ometto" di 50 anni mi aspetto un comportamento dignitoso...sparisci!!!:up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi...le tue minacce furono fatte alla mia persona...mi fu chiesto gentilmente da una grande SIGNORA di lasciarti perdere perchè all'epoca gia vi erano consistenti problemi di natura legale.....!Ora tu riprova a far le stesse cose e vediamo se finisce come la volta scorsa....:up:e bada bene c'è una netta differenza fra dare del cornuto ad un nick...e minacciare la persona che è dietro un nick...fra l'altro io aspetto ancora i tuoi amici"IMPOTENTI":rotfl:quelli che mi dovrebbero aspettare sotto casa...:rotfl::rotfl:quelli che mi "MANDAVANO A CHIAMARE"...e ti assicuro che non sarebbe la prima volta che mi aspetta qualcuno sotto casa......:rotfl::rotfl:a certi inconvenienti ci si fa l'abitudine.....:up:!Comunque son a tua diposizione per qualsiasi chiarimento di qualsiasi natura...delucidazioni,spiegazioni...non amo portarmi amici al seguito....me la cavo decisamente bene da solo....prerogativa non condivisa da te che ami circondarti di cagnolini e mezze figure....da un "ometto" di 50 anni mi aspetto un comportamento dignitoso...sparisci!!!:up:


 
Oscuro, dai mucala con la storia dei cinquant'anni: pare che sia una colpa averli! Pure io li ho, non farmi sentire a disagio


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi...le tue minacce furono fatte alla mia persona...mi fu chiesto gentilmente da una grande SIGNORA di lasciarti perdere perchè all'epoca gia vi erano consistenti problemi di natura legale.....!Ora tu riprova a far le stesse cose e vediamo se finisce come la volta scorsa....:up:e bada bene c'è una netta differenza fra dare del cornuto ad un nick...e minacciare la persona che è dietro un nick...fra l'altro io aspetto ancora i tuoi amici"IMPOTENTI":rotfl:quelli che mi dovrebbero aspettare sotto casa...:rotfl::rotfl:quelli che mi "MANDAVANO A CHIAMARE"...e ti assicuro che non sarebbe la prima volta che mi aspetta qualcuno sotto casa......:rotfl::rotfl:a certi inconvenienti ci si fa l'abitudine.....:up:!Comunque son a tua diposizione per qualsiasi chiarimento di qualsiasi natura...delucidazioni,spiegazioni...non amo portarmi amici al seguito....me la cavo decisamente bene da solo....prerogativa non condivisa da te che ami circondarti di cagnolini e mezze figure....da un "ometto" di 50 anni mi aspetto un comportamento dignitoso...sparisci!!!:up:


Ma sei proprio de coccio eh!:mexican:

Riportami i passaggi dove avrei scritto che ti mandavo qualcuno sotto casa (cosa che invece hai minacciato TU di fare con altri...es. con sterminator...memoria che fa acqua? solo quella? :mrgreen

Parlare di dignità da parte di uno di cui ho riportato stralci dei fulgidi esempi chenistici fa davvero ridere!!:rotfl::rotfl:

Riguardo all'aver bisogno del sostegno altrui, pare assai evidente che chi si appecora continuamente ad altri per cercarne il sostegno...sei sempre TU! E' inutile che cerchi di attribuire ad altri i tuoi ridicoli comportamenti!:up:

Certo che sei davvero un bel fenomeno (da  baraccone ovviamente!:carneval se non ci fossi ci vorrebbe qualcuno con molta (malsana) fantasia per inventarti! :mrgreen:


----------



## Spongebob (9 Agosto 2010)

Spongebob ha detto:


> 5 minuti prima vi stavate prendendo abbastanza pesantemente a parolacce e sei entrato in un topic serio dove lui stava parlando di sua figlia. sei stato solo un emerito cafone e villano. parli di rispetto ma solo perchè ti era antipatico sei entrato per provocarlo su una cosa non seria, serissima. e poi continui a dire che è SOLO eteocle che deve vergognarsi. dici che dovrebbe avere rispetto per una donna di una certa età e poi ti metti a parlare della figlia all'epoca circa decenne di una persona con cui stavi litigando pesantemente 1 minunto prima. fai pace con il tuo cervello e con la lingua italiana prima di scrivere qualcosa.


disapprovazione. motivazione: sei il solito demente.

SOLITO a chi?


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2010)

*Sponge*

Allora fai tanto il sapientone...ma purtroppo le cose non le sai....:rotfl:!Intanto dovresti sapere che fu ALex a venirmi a rompere le scatole infilandosi in qualcosa più grande di lui.....io non sapevo neanche chi fosse...ne mi interessava a dir il vero:rotfl::rotfl:chiaramente per farsi bello agli occhi del padroncino..:rotfl:.!2o punto:l'aver discusso per motivi risibili fino a 3 o 4 giorni prima....non significa che il tono di quella emoticon fosse per forza denigratorio....visto la serietà del post...!3o punto:l'interpretazione di quell'emoticon fu volutamnte negativa perchè c'era un demente allo stuff ,riconosciuto come tale da molti utenti non collusi con la cricca di milano....!!4o punto:non mi interessa proprio aver urtato la sensibilità di una persona che ha minacciato di rompere la testa ad una donna..e resosi protagonista di comportamenti indecenti anche in altro sito....!nonchè in questo!5o non sò perchè continuo a perdere il mio tempo a dar spiegazioni ad  utente SPONGEBOB che dovrebbe esser un nuovo iscritto ma che conosce dinamiche passate in modo parziale e fazioso!!Ti inviterei seneramente a tenerti certe tue verità per te....o a palesarti per chi realmente sei.... saresti un pizzico più uomo di quel che non sei!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2010)

*Fedifrago*

Non hai scritto di querele e amici potenti?Sei un buffone....!Resto in attesa...ma conoscendo la tua codardia....certo sarà difficile incontrarsi.....!!:rotfl:Sei un buffoncello, ed aver 50 e comportarsi come te è veramente una gran colpa....!!:up:Basto solo io....altro che venir in 4....!!!:up:


----------



## Spongebob (9 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora fai tanto il sapientone...ma purtroppo le cose non le sai....:rotfl:!Intanto dovresti sapere che fu ALex a venirmi a rompere le scatole infilandosi in qualcosa più grande di lui.....io non sapevo neanche chi fosse...ne mi interessava a dir il vero:rotfl::rotfl:chiaramente per farsi bello agli occhi del padroncino..:rotfl:.!2o punto:l'aver discusso per motivi risibili fino a 3 o 4 giorni prima....non significa che il tono di quella emoticon fosse per forza denigratorio....visto la serietà del post...!3o punto:l'interpretazione di quell'emoticon fu volutamnte negativa perchè c'era un demente allo stuff ,riconosciuto come tale da molti utenti non collusi con la cricca di milano....!!4o punto:non mi interessa proprio aver urtato la sensibilità di una persona che ha minacciato di rompere la testa ad una donna..e resosi protagonista di comportamenti indecenti anche in altro sito....!nonchè in questo!5o non sò perchè continuo a perdere il mio tempo a dar spiegazioni ad  utente SPONGEBOB che dovrebbe esser un nuovo iscritto ma che conosce dinamiche passate in modo parziale e fazioso!!Ti inviterei seneramente a tenerti certe tue verità per te....o a palesarti per chi realmente sei.... saresti un pizzico più uomo di quel che non sei!!


quello che dovevo scrivere l'ho scritto. lo so io perchè continui a perdere tempo. non sai fare altro. ti invito serenamente io a non diventare patetico più di quanto tu già non sia.
una cosa ti riconosco. di aver scritto (come pensavo fosse) che non ti interessa urtare la sensibilità di qualcuno che ti sta sul culo. bene. ti ricordo che lo stesso vale per eteocle riguardo mari' e cioè nemmeno a lui fregava nulla di urtare la sensibilià di quella persona per altri motivi. tu ti sei scandalizzato solo per questo. ad esempio io non mi scandalizzo perchè continui ad offendere fedifrago e nemmeno eteocle lo fa. chi se ne frega.
a proposito, nel sito di cui parli nemmeno c'eri ma vedo che parli di cose che non sai. qualcuno devi averti ragguagliato (ovviamente falsamente). come sopra, trovo questo alquanto patetico


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non hai scritto di querele e amici potenti?Sei un buffone....!Resto in attesa...ma conoscendo la tua codardia....certo sarà difficile incontrarsi.....!!:rotfl:Sei un buffoncello, ed aver 50 e comportarsi come te è veramente una gran colpa....!!:up:Basto solo io....altro che venir in 4....!!!:up:


Vero che è codardo!
Solo perchè una donna gli ha scritto una mail, ha tirato su un casino che non ti immagini. Io dormo sonni tranquilli, può venire a trovarmi quando vuole. Sono sempre ospitale io.
Male non fare paura non avere no?
Chi è in sospetto è in difetto.
Dai Oscuro, lascia perdere, altrimenti ste storie non finiranno mai.


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Agosto 2010)

*Non ce la può fare!!*



Spongebob ha detto:


> disapprovazione. motivazione: sei il solito demente.
> 
> SOLITO a chi?


*approvazione*. motivazione: demente.  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2010)

*Sponge*

Ripeto:Questo fantomatico alex alias una serie di nick più cretini di :rotfl:lui...ha minacciato di rompere la testa ad una donna....!Posso preoccuparmi di urtar la sensibilità di un soggettone simile?Posso pensar che chi si accompagna ad un soggetto simile sia imbecille pure lui?Bè penso questo e se non ti sta bene pazienza la porta e aperta...quando avrai il coraggio di palesarti ,forse ti dedicherò un minimo di attnezione...adesso aria!!Torna nell'anonimato!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (9 Agosto 2010)

*Conte*

Credimi se io fossi codardo e vigliacco come quel signore....farei fatica a proseguire la mia esistenza....anche se misera come la sua...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io, diciamo che non l'ho capita... che se l'avessi capita e intesa come andrebbe intesa mi risulterebbe strano che potesse esser stata scritta una cosa così...


io non l'ho proprio capita 

e non mi sforzo

perchè ho avuto la sensazione che se la capissi mi incaxxerei moltissimo
con chi l'ha scritta
ma siccome chi mai scrivesse quello che io non ho capito, sarebbe persona infima, 
e in quanto tale non meriterebbe una mia così forte incaxxatura
perchè dovre fare tale improficua fatica?

:mexican:
non so se capisco ciò che ho mirabilmente spiegato


----------



## Amoremio (9 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se io fossi "il male" qui dentro sarei a meno dieci no?
> Solo questo volevo dire.
> Dato chi sono e come sono, il risultato mi fa felice e non poco.


no 
quando mai

sei apprezzato da chi la pensa come te

a me addolora sinceramente che tante persone sentano il bisogno di un teorico del tuo tipo
per il mio modo di vedere è un pessimo segno per l'essere umano che invece dovrebbe tendere ad elevarsi dalle sue miserie

ma in fondo ,
dandomi un'occhiata in giro nel reale,
non è che mi posso stupire


----------



## Amoremio (9 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> A me *l'utente Topexan* (quello dei . neri) mi ha fatto rimarcare con il solito . che non è carino che io non voglia tornare al lavoro dopo essermi fatta male (il post diceva tipo "Ma se la divisa è l'abito più succinto che ho!!! Avevo scartato a priori la veste da monaca invernale e lo scafandro da palombaro che uso per l'estate!!! :carneval:
> Divisa? che m'hai ricordato!!! Lunedì torno al lavoro dopo assenza per infortunio prolungata....oddio non c'ho voglia!!!")
> ... Adesso sappiamo chi è: BRUNETTA è lui, il nano imperiale! :rotfl:


bellissimo il grassetto

ma lui a me una volta invece del punto ha messo un apostrofo (sempre su una disapprovazione, comunque)

che sia un modo per dirmi che per lui sono speciale?
 :lipstick:


----------



## Spongebob (9 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io, diciamo che non l'ho capita... che se l'avessi capita e intesa come andrebbe intesa mi risulterebbe strano che potesse esser stata scritta una cosa così...


 è stata scritta così e così va intesa. d'altronde ci sono persone veramente esperte di certi prezzari. e non fanno nulla per nasconderlo e d'altronde il livello è questo


----------



## Spongebob (9 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ripeto:Questo fantomatico alex alias una serie di nick più cretini di :rotfl:lui...ha minacciato di rompere la testa ad una donna....!Posso preoccuparmi di urtar la sensibilità di un soggettone simile?Posso pensar che chi si accompagna ad un soggetto simile sia imbecille pure lui?Bè penso questo e se non ti sta bene pazienza la porta e aperta...quando avrai il coraggio di palesarti ,forse ti dedicherò un minimo di attnezione...adesso aria!!Torna nell'anonimato!!:up:


detto da chi si lamenta che altri avrebbero preso questo forum per il salotto di casa propria mi fa proprio ridere. ma non mi stupisco, visto che altre persone, te compreso, lo hanno preso per il loro cesso di casa


----------



## Spongebob (9 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non l'ho proprio capita
> 
> e non mi sforzo
> 
> ...


 mirabilmente, già:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (9 Agosto 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma sei proprio de coccio eh!:mexican:
> 
> *Riportami i passaggi dove avrei scritto che ti mandavo qualcuno sotto casa (cosa che invece hai minacciato TU di fare con altri...es. con sterminator...memoria che fa acqua? solo quella? :mrgreen*
> 
> ...


se se se ... memoria che fa acqua, come no..
e non fare il furbetto sfidando oscuro a cercarli perché o non ti ricordi più di aver fatto sparire l'intero 3d (pieno di insulti fra tutti) o invece hai proprio perso la memoria.. 
ma io no


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' possibile toglere da questo thread le pagine di insulti e scontri che nulla hanno a che fare con l'argomento?
> Mi paiono o.t. che potrebbero essere considerati offensivi e disturbanti, soprattutto per un nuovo utente.


Ormai questa discussione è di dominio di altri argomenti e il tema principale diventato off topic ... posso chiedere di aprire una nuova discussione per continuare il tema iniziale?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ormai questa discussione è di dominio di altri argomenti e il tema principale diventato off topic ... posso chiedere di aprire una nuova discussione per continuare il tema iniziale?


Riprendo: faccio copia e incolla.:up:
Però potresti cambiare il titolo in "sfida all'OK corral"? :carneval: ...con il titolo che preferisci.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Riprendo: faccio copia e incolla.:up:
> Però potresti cambiare il titolo in "sfida all'OK corral"? :carneval: ...con il titolo che preferisci.


Accolgo il suggerimento: sfida all'OK corral


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2010)

*Spongebob*

Hai ragione....e dato che a casa mia mi piace aver il cesso pulito.....mi piacerebbe scaricare l'acqua e liberar questo posto da utenti come te e tuo Ziofedy.....il vostro posto e altrove....!Allora li avete trovati sti 25 euro o no?:rotfl::rotfl:Magari si commuovo e fa un gesto generoso.....!!:up:


----------



## Spongebob (10 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione....e dato che a casa mia mi piace aver il cesso pulito.....mi piacerebbe scaricare l'acqua e liberar questo posto da utenti come te e tuo Ziofedy.....il vostro posto e altrove....!Allora li avete trovati sti 25 euro o no?:rotfl::rotfl:Magari si commuovo e fa un gesto generoso.....!!:up:


 senti...io i miei zii ce li ho e non comprendono nessun fedy. quindi cerca di essere vomitevole senza mettere in mezzo parenti e affini...maleducato cafone.


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2010)

*Spongebob*

Maleducato con te è il minimo che entri quì e rompi le scatole senza neanche esserti presentato...quindi a dirla tutta il grandissimo cafone sei tu....!!!:rotfloi manda i miei saluti a tuo ziofedy.....:rotfl::rotfl:e fagli presente che come nipote putativo non hai nulla da invidiargli...stessa risma....!:uper i 25 euro...risolto il problema?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Agosto 2010)

*Anna*

Appunto....mi aspettavano sotto casa......pensa tu....che paura....per anni mi son dovuto guardare le spalle per motivi un pizzico più seri....:rotfl::rotfl:e questo a 50anni mi viene a minacciare....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma tu guarda....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (10 Agosto 2010)

*Admin, ma..*

perché non istituisci una anagrafe dei nick?
sarebbe utile per sapere in tempo reale chi era chi senza inutili sforzi mentali.


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> *perché non istituisci una anagrafe* dei nick?
> sarebbe utile per sapere in tempo reale chi era chi senza inutili sforzi mentali.


*Tipo:
*









:rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:​


----------



## Spongebob (10 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maleducato con te è il minimo che entri quì e rompi le scatole senza neanche esserti presentato...quindi a dirla tutta il grandissimo cafone sei tu....!!!:rotfloi manda i miei saluti a tuo ziofedy.....:rotfl::rotfl:e fagli presente che come nipote putativo non hai nulla da invidiargli...stessa risma....!:uper i 25 euro...risolto il problema?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non ho nessun zio fedy a cui fargli presente niente. te lo ripeto educatamente x la seconda volta. i miei parenti lasciali fuori dalle tue paranoie e fisime (ma sarai in grado di capire fisime? ti do una mano http://www.dizionario-italiano.it/ e se non sei in grado di consultarlo chiedi pure che sarà contento di aiutarti. ho sempre avuto pietà per i diversamente intelligenti e tu sei uno che me ne ispira moltissima:carneval

PS: non siamo a casa tua quindi non devo presentarmi a te se non mi aggrada. mi presento a chi è degno di rispetto. fatti 2 conti quindi


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Agosto 2010)

*sempre fra le palle le persone inutili?*



Anna A ha detto:


> se se se ... memoria che fa acqua, come no..
> e non fare il furbetto sfidando oscuro a cercarli perché o non ti ricordi più di aver fatto sparire l'intero 3d (pieno di insulti fra tutti) o invece hai proprio perso la memoria..
> ma io no


 
Sempre la solita, sempre più stordita e pure in malafede ora!! 

Guarda che li ho riportati poco tempo fa...poi se non sai più manco leggere fatti aiutare dall'intelligentone!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Agosto 2010)

*Se se*

Se se ce li ricordiamo tutti a Ziofedy.....:rotfl:mica siamo Tuo nipote Chaippettabob!!!:rotfl:


----------

